# Pipe Blind Taste Test II



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

And now the moment you all have been waiting for &#8230; it's time again for The Great Pipe Blind Taste Test.

Here's how it works

Sign up here if you are interested. 
After the list is created you will be assigned a partner. 
You will send your partner samples of two different tobaccos. The samples should be sufficient enough to get 2 or 3 bowls of each tobacco sent. The baggies should be identified as Sample "A" & Sample "B". 
Everyone is to smoke a couple bowls of their tobacco within three weeks of receipt and post a review and a guess as to what the tobacco is.

Who can play
Anybody! If you do not have a trade under your belt, you will need to send to your partner first. This is also a good way to get your initial trade.

What you send is up to you. Just don't send drugstore tobacco. Send something you would smoke yourself. English, VA, VaPer & Aromatic is fine. It can be either from a tin or bulk, a well known blend or a shop's custom blend, but try to find out if it really is "custom" or just a renamed bulk from a known blender. People are also welcome to add any tag alongs to keep the samples company.

Why would I want to do this?
Smoking some unknown tobacco is a great way to rate the tobacco and learn a little more about what you like and don't like. You get to cut through all the hype and focus just on the tobacco without knowing what brand it says on the label. These reviews are also just for fun, no one is critiquing what you write so just describe it the best you can. 
You can see how last years went here. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/268618-pipe-blind-taste-challenge.html

Who wants in on the 
Pipe Blind Taste Test Challenge??


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Count me in. It'll be interesting to see if I can pick certain flavors out right now.

Just forewarning though, who ever ends up paired with me, don't send me McClelland anything. I can't get past the ketchup and it's all I notice, so I couldn't give an objective review on it.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Blind Elvis?

Count me in.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Sign'em up

1 Commander Quan
2 Natedogg
3 User Name


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Sign'em up
> 
> 1 Commander Quan
> 2 Natedogg
> 3 User Name


4. freestoke


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Of course I am in! I have another box of M79 ready to ship out.  I wouldnt do that to anyone!!!!!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Can I sign up?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

absolutly


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

This is a great idea, CQ. I did this last year and it was great fun. Sign me up again, please. 

+RG for doing this!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Copy and paste this list and add your name so I don't forget anyone

1 Commander Quan
2 Natedogg
3 User Name
4 freestoke 
5 Diodon nepheligina
6 Firedawg


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sounds fun. As for the guessing at the tobacco, that would be tough given that there are thousands of options, and the smoke shop custom option means there will certainly be some that not everyone is familar with, but I can give it a try anyway.

1 Commander Quan
2 Natedogg
3 User Name
4 freestoke 
5 Diodon nepheligina
6 Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

If it's a flake/plug/rope, can we rub/cut it up before we send it to make it harder to identify? If sent in its original form that could be a dead give-away for quite a few blends.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

If possible send it in it's original format, the goal is not to necessarily stump the other person, but to let them test a tobacco without knowing the origin. 

Also you shouldn't cook up a Sugar Barrel/Frog Morton/Exhausted Rooster/Misty Menthol Lite blend to send them. They'd never guess that, but it doesn't help them taste test a tobacco.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm in if there is another canadian to swap with (easier for both parties).


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I'm sooo up in this...

1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke 
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

This is an awesome idea, I'd like to participate as well
1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke 
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry
9. Xodar


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm very new to pipes (ive tried maybe 6 blends total now..)

but if its cool, I'd like to join! ill just suck at guessing lol

1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry
9. Xodar
10. Zogg


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

ruralhipster said:


> I'm in if there is another canadian to swap with (easier for both parties).


There are enough of you northern fellas that we should be able to work something out

1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry
9. Xodar
10. Zogg

Canadian 
1 ruralhipster


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

Cool I'm in :smile:.
I can allready say I wont be able to guess the blends, but I try to even the score by picking something near impossible to guess :eyebrows:.

1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry
9. Xodar
10. Zogg 
11. Eirik

Canadian 
1 ruralhipster


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of fun!

1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry
9. Xodar
10. Zogg 
11. Eirik
12. neonblackjack

Canadian 
1 ruralhipster


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Another Noob smoker is in:

1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry
9. Xodar
10. Zogg 
11. Eirik
12. neonblackjack
13. Troutman22

Canadian 
1 ruralhipster


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm in, would be fun to do. And a chance to try something I would never have thought to buy 
troy


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I will try anything once... though I know the answer is... what the heck is this stuff but it's good eace:

1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry
9. Xodar
10. Zogg 
11. Eirik
12. neonblackjack
13. Troutman22
14. X6ftundX

Canadian 
1 ruralhipster


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds like fun! I'll try it. 

1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry
9. Xodar
10. Zogg 
11. Eirik
12. neonblackjack
13. Troutman22
14. X6ftundX
15. Blue_2

Canadian 
1 ruralhipster


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll be interested to see if any pair sends each other the same tobacco XD


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Count me in for this as well. I'll be more than game for this once I get home from Dallas this weekend.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry
9. Xodar
10. Zogg
11. laloin
12. neonblackjack
13. Troutman22
14. X6ftundX

Canadian
1 ruralhipster

Norwegian
1. Eirik


Nice! In the first day we have as many signed up as we did total last time. This is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

It's missing laolin and Cpuless, so here it is:

1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry
9. Xodar
10. Zogg
11. laloin
12. neonblackjack
13. Troutman22
14. X6ftundX
15. laolin
16. Cpuless

Canadian
1 ruralhipster

Norwegian
1. Eirik


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

ruralhipster said:


> I'm in if there is another canadian to swap with (easier for both parties).





Commander Quan said:


> There are enough of you northern fellas that we should be able to work something out


Count me in! :mrgreen:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

This was a hoot last time! In!

edit: especially cuz Derrick labeld the first 2 sample and sent me 2 more. So I got to sample 4 tobaccos!


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

count me in, sounds like fun.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry
9. Xodar
10. Zogg
11. laloin
12. neonblackjack
13. Troutman22
14. X6ftundX
15. laolin
16. Cpuless
17. Owaindav

Canadian
1. ruralhipster
2. Smokintaz
3. Canadianpiper

Norwegian
1. Eirik

Guys, add yourselves to the list and post the updated list with your name on it. I already did Dave, canadianpiper and Taz


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry
9. Xodar
10. Zogg
11. laloin
12. neonblackjack
13. Troutman22
14. X6ftundX
15. Owaindav
16. Cpuless


Canadian
1. ruralhipster
2. Smokintaz
3. Canadianpiper

Norwegian
1. Eirik


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

owaindav said:


> This was a hoot last time! In!
> 
> edit: especially cuz Derrick labeld the first 2 sample and sent me 2 more. So I got to sample 4 tobaccos!


I had thought about banning you from this, because you've already taste tested every tobacco known to man, and have an unfair advantage but since your a nice guy I'll let you in. :banana:


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

shesh, if only I was stateside. Hopefully this will be a regular thing to do. Great way to try some stuff that you normally would not, and might like something that you have turned your direction away from.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> I had thought about banning you from this, because you've already taste tested every tobacco known to man, and have an unfair advantage but since your a nice guy I'll let you in. :banana:


Dude, I keep looking at etailers and thinking I've barely scratched the surface! Can't wait to see who I'm paired up with!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

if anybody is paired up with Dave, make sure you sneak some heavy lakeland blend in along with the 2 blind samples....would make his day muahahhahaha
troy


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Please count me in.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry
9. Xodar
10. Zogg
11. laloin
12. neonblackjack
13. Troutman22
14. X6ftundX
15. Owaindav
16. Cpuless
17. astripp
18. CWL
19. Blue_2 (seems you got lost in the madness...added)

Canadian
1. ruralhipster
2. Smokintaz
3. Canadianpiper

Norwegian
1. Eirik


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

We'll let the signups go for a couple more days and I'll do the pairings next week. Get on the list if you want in.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

User Name said:


> 1. Commander Quan
> 2. Natedogg
> 3. User Name
> 4. freestoke
> ...


I'll jump in as #20. Doubt I'll be able to figure out the blend. But we will see what happens...sounds like a good time.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks! I thought I got blackballed there for a sec. :lol:



User Name said:


> 1. Commander Quan
> 2. Natedogg
> 3. User Name
> 4. freestoke
> ...


----------



## outbackblackjack (Mar 26, 2009)

Can I join in?


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> We'll let the signups go for a couple more days and I'll do the pairings next week. Get on the list if you want in.


Hmm, time to start thinking about what I'll send then. Definitely not 4noggins' Bald Headed Teacher- I'm always talking it up so much it would make it too easy for anyone who has been reading my posts. Hmm, what to send?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

outbackblackjack said:


> Can I join in?


Yes sir. You'll just have to send your half out first.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Hmm, time to start thinking about what I'll send then. Definitely not 4noggins' Bald Headed Teacher- I'm always talking it up so much it would make it too easy for anyone who has been reading my posts. Hmm, what to send?


I was thinking about that, actually. What we need to do is a clandestine trade for a couple of things we each don't have, then use them for our blind test set. Sorta like money laundering.


----------



## outbackblackjack (Mar 26, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> Yes sir. You'll just have to send your half out first.


I'm in NW PA so just let me know who & where to send my half out to and I'll get it in the mail.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I was thinking about that, actually. What we need to do is a clandestine trade for a couple of things we each don't have, then use them for our blind test set. Sorta like money laundering.


Hmm, getting a few pairs of people to secretly trade their samples and then send them off as their own so no one can guess based on someone's favorites would be interesting. For example, if I gave you BHT and something else (like FM) that I'm often talking up, and you sent them off as your samples, no one would guess BHT and FM because they get it from me and assume I sent some of my favorites.

What I'm thinking is I may pick up something I haven't tried yet but want to try anyway from a local B&M that blends their own (the recipient won't be able to guess the blend, but they could guess the composition and possible toppings/casings) plus something else that I'm new to but want to try. Then no one could guess simply based on stated favorites here on the board.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I was thinking of sending some dried up dogs turds and some crushed up kools


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

User Name said:


> I was thinking of sending some dried up dogs turds and some crushed up kools


Oh who do you think you are kidding...We all know you'll be sending Cotton Candy and Mixture 79:scared:

Actually, in all seriousness, I think there needs to be a no Mixture 79 ground rule :yuck:


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree ^^

How do I know who I'm paired up with?


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

User Name said:


> I was thinking of sending some dried up dogs turds and some crushed up kools


In a blind test you're suposed to not tell what you're sending!

BTW there is strickt rules regarding pooh in the mail. I know cause I asked about it in a PS. in a letter to the customs department regarding their useless home site.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe when we get our pairing we can state some of our favorite blends that way our partner can make sure it's not something we will immediately know but at least something we should be able to finish the bowl of. Quite a few people have major aversions to either aromatics, latakia or perique.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> I agree ^^
> 
> How do I know who I'm paired up with?


Never fear. Derrick will pair everyone up once he closes the entries and let everyone know.

He's cool like that


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

If you want in sign up NOW. I'll do the pairings on Wednesday, and all samples should be in the mail my Monday the 3rd.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry
9. Xodar
10. Zogg
11. laloin
12. neonblackjack
13. Troutman22
14. X6ftundX
15. Owaindav
16. Cpuless
17. astripp
18. CWL
19. Blue_2
20. Kneepa

Canadian
1. ruralhipster
2. Smokintaz
3. Canadianpiper

Norwegian
1. Eirik


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

LAST CALL. 

If you want in make sure you're name is on this list. If you're not on the list you won't be assigned a partner. 


1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry
9. Xodar
10. Zogg
11. laloin
12. neonblackjack
13. Troutman22
14. X6ftundX
15. Owaindav
16. Cpuless
17. astripp
18. CWL
19. Blue_2
20. Kneepa
21. outbackblackjack

Canadian
1. ruralhipster
2. Smokintaz
3. Canadianpiper

Norwegian
1. Eirik


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I see you have an uneven number and we can't have that. So count me in.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

1. Commander Quan
2. Natedogg
3. User Name
4. freestoke
5. Diodon nepheligina
6. Firedawg
7. Jeff 10236
8. Contrabass Bry
9. Xodar
10. Zogg
11. laloin
12. neonblackjack
13. Troutman22
14. X6ftundX
15. Owaindav
16. Cpuless
17. astripp
18. CWL
19. Blue_2
20. Kneepa
21. outbackblackjack
22. indigosmoke

Canadian
1. ruralhipster
2. Smokintaz
3. Canadianpiper

Norwegian
1. Eirik


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Here are the pairings, you guys should exchange addresses and try to get the samples out by Monday. Don't forget to mark the bags "A" & "B" before you send them off. If you have zero trade feedback it's your responsibility to get your half in the mail first. Everything should be sent out with some sort of tracker or delivery confirmation. Have Fun! :smile:

Owaindav & Cpuless
User Name & freestoke
laloin & Contrabass Bry
neonblackjack & CWL ---neon blackjack should send first
Zogg & Troutman22
indigosmoke & Firedawg
astripp & X6ftundX
Diodon nepheligina & outbackblackjack --- outbackblackjack should send first
Natedogg & Blue_2
Commander Quan & Xodar
Jeff10236 & Kneepa ---Jeff10236 should send first

Canada
ruralhipster Send to Smokintaz
Smokintaz Send to Canadianpiper
Canadianpipes Send to Smokintaz

Norway 
Eirik & Commander Quan


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

So let me get this correct. This is a blind taste test, because we don't *know* what we're smoking, right?

It's not a blind taste test, because whatever we will be tasting will make us *go* blind?

Just checking here.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

And let the games begin! Cpuless, can I get your addy in a pm please? I'll send you mine as well.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> So let me get this correct. This is a blind taste test, because we don't *know* what we're smoking, right?
> 
> It's not a blind taste test, because whatever we will be tasting will make us *go* blind?
> 
> Just checking here.


No no no! It's a test to see if you're pipe blind.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Felow canucks SmokinTaz & Canadianpiper since there is three of us I'll plan to send the same two samples to both of you.


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

User Name said:


> It's not a blind taste test, because whatever we will be tasting will make us *go* blind?
> 
> Just checking here.


You can't be sure of that before you take of the blindfold after smoking the tobacco..:yuck:


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

PM sent to Blue_2.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Freestoke and I are all set up, and came to our own terms and conditions.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Commander Quan said:


> Canada
> ruralhipster Send to Smokintaz
> Smokintaz Send to Canadianpiper
> Canadianpipes Send to Smokintaz


I messed this up it should be

ruralhipster Send to Smokintaz
Smokintaz Send to Canadianpiper
Canadianpipes Send to ruralhipster

Sorry about that.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

darn and i was hoping to get paired up with Dave...would have been fun to send him a sample of a heavy heavy lakeland blend
j/k dave hehehehe
troy


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> Freestoke and I are all set up, and came to our own terms and conditions.


The decision is made. Into the mail it goes on the morrow.

We have notarized our agreement with the Bureau of Weights and Standards. Abridgment or grievance is punishable. We take our tests seriously.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> The decision is made. Into the mail it goes on the morrow.
> 
> We have notarized our agreement with the Bureau of Weights and Standards. Abridgment or grievance is punishable. We take our tests seriously.


No idea what he's talking about. My lawyer handled it. :woohoo:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

The Dawg and I are in contact and ready to go.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> PM sent to Blue_2.


Contact has been made.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Zogg pm'd me his address and I just sent him mine. Woot Woot!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I am slightly intimidated, I get Yoda as my blind smoker. I have been staring at my cellar for a bit trying to come up with something he hasnt had. It is like getting a present to a person who has everything already...

I need a drink.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> I am slightly intimidated, I get Yoda as my blind smoker. I have been staring at my cellar for a bit trying to come up with something he hasnt had. It is like getting a present to a person who has everything already...
> 
> I need a drink.


Oh, yeah, I'll apologize for this too. John and I have been swapping tobaccos for a while too. I had to resort to blending my own just to be able to send him something he hasn't tried. LOL


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Oh, yeah, I'll apologize for this too. John and I have been swapping tobaccos for a while too. I had to resort to blending my own just to be able to send him something he hasn't tried. LOL


great way to make me feel even better!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL...no worries there Dawg. I wouldn't bet a dollar that my guesses will even be close. Well maybe if you send me a full flake of IF, but not otherwise, and I'd probably even miss that I'd be so sure you wouldn't send one. That's why I wasn't even going to bother to join the thread until I saw there was an odd number of players.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Outbackblackjack...you and I have been paired up for the blind taste test. However, you don't have enough posts to send or receive PMs yet, and may not have been a member long enough either. Just post an email address up in this thread, either an existing one or just open a new one, so we can get this swap underway.

TJ


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> I messed this up it should be
> 
> ruralhipster Send to Smokintaz
> Smokintaz Send to Canadianpiper
> ...


Roger Wilco, I'll put the package together tonight and will send in the am to Canadianpipes


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

I am good with astripp mine is going out Friday...


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

x6ftundx said:


> I am good with astripp mine is going out Friday...


mine is out 9101010521297925936509 this morning with one bag labled A and B. Enjoy!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Mine's going out today. No DC, just snail mail.
Samples A, B, C & D for Troy to figure out.

"I don't know who this 'Twist Flake' character is, but you seem to have me confused with someone else!"


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

4 samples? Geez, a blind tast test bomb.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Natedogg said:


> 4 samples? Geez, a blind tast test bomb.


Guess the BoB's suffer from the same inability to count as our fellow Botl's! :bounce:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sent to kneepa...

Sample A, Sample B and some 4noggins.com Bald Headed Teacher (I figured sending BHT has a sample would be too much of a giveaway from me, but I'm not sending out a package without BHT).

I just got home from the post office about 15-20min ago, the number doesn't yet register on their site, but this is it:
0310 3490 0000 9016 8387


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Sent to kneepa...
> 
> Sample A, Sample B and some 4noggins.com Bald Headed Teacher (I figured sending BHT has a sample would be too much of a giveaway from me, but I'm not sending out a package without BHT).
> 
> ...


I have your samples bagged up and ready to go. I will be going to post office first thing in morning. 
Thanks in advance for the BHT !


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just got home myself, but my samples are in the mail. I couldn't decide on two, so I just sent all three.

0310 3200 0000 4556 6373


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> I just got home from the post office about 15-20min ago, the number doesn't yet register on their site, but this is it:
> 0310 3490 0000 9016 8387


Oops, that's the tracking number for the bomb I sent out...

The blind taste test tracking number is 03103490000090168639

Mike would have been really confused when he saw it moving south instead of north


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Mike, here's your DC # 03083390000180100897 Have fun!


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Coolness thanks Dave. I just finished packing yours up a few minutes ago. Its going to be in tomorrow mornings mail.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

All bagged up and ready to go in the mail tomorrow, Jim.

You got me shaking, it's really hard to decide what to send to a Pipe Veteran.

I thought about sending you all samples of PA, just to screw with your head...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> All bagged up and ready to go in the mail tomorrow, Jim.
> 
> You got me shaking, it's really hard to decide what to send to a Pipe Veteran.
> 
> I thought about sending you all samples of PA, just to screw with your head...


I'm pretty naive about the different tobaccos out there, I really am. I've had a very limited range in my smokes over the years. I've only branched out a bit since I've been on this forum. Wouldn't surprise me if I don't get any of yours right.

Yours went into the mail today. I'm embarrassed that I didn't have any real "off the wall" stuff, like Haddock. (Just ran into that blend name on tobacco reviews today. Nice name for a tobacco, huh? Whattaya figure, malt vinegar and tartar sauce topping? Orientals, Latakia and seaweed?)

Gonna be fun either way! :tu


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if I don't get any of yours right.


I wonder if if I'll even be in the ballpark myself with what I've got coming from Nate!:rofl:


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

One should be fairly easy, you should at least get the type of tobacco on that one, not expecting you'll get the brand and blend right. The other, it's a bit more complex.

Me? I'm a bit nervous as I hope my tastebuds have the different types of tobacco right so I can at least get the types of tobacco right. Of course, if you threw something that is topped all bets are off.

Of course, I did pick up the Cavendish and Goodyear topping in the Mixture 79...


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I stopped myself from heading down to the B&M for samples of Fruit Loopys and Captain Chocula, so there's no worries there. :lol:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Mine is going out Today 9405 5036 9930 0054 8256 96

Enjoy John


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Well..

I woke up this morning to go take an exam, go to the post office and sent out my part of the trade..

and.. SNOW
Yup. Only NH would have a snow day in april.. Happy birthday (weekend.. its on sunday) to me.. dont have to take my exam XD


but... i dunno if i'll make it to my post office today. Hopefully the ups guy comes today, i have some billy budd coming i wanna try <.<


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, happy early Birthday Paul! I'll forget by then!


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy preBirthday Paul.

Dave here is your DC: 0311 0240 0001 6792 5399

Good Luck with your guesses and I hope you find them all as tasty as I do!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Cpuless said:


> Dave here is your DC: 0311 0240 0001 6792 5399


This is driving me nuts. I even tried to look it up to no avail. What does DC stand for?

Just as I hit the submit button it dawned on me...Delivery Confirmation! duh.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Zogg here is your DCN - USPS
0310 3200 0000 7344 5879

Good luck with your tasting


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Commander Quan's samples are en route. PM'ed the info but will put it up here so all the info is consolidated in 1 post.
DC# 9405 5036 9930 0055 0651 52

My cellar is young but I found a couple I am interested in seeing reviewed blind = )


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Outbackblackjack??? Hello?? Anyone there??

Starting to think I may get stood up by my date here...


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

She's in the mail Jim.

Enjoy.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Hopefully that isn't the case. If it is I'm sure one of us here could send a couple of mystery blends out to you. If no one else is able to, I surely can.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

He's still got a couple days before the ship deadline. If I don't hear from him by then, I may take you up on it. Thanks! :tu



Cpuless said:


> Hopefully that isn't the case. If it is I'm sure one of us here could send a couple of mystery blends out to you. If no one else is able to, I surely can.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Yeah if he doesn't show up we'll get you paired up with someone.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Todd your package is on the way: 0310 2640 0002 3969 8665. I decided to provide you with some extra Jedi pipe tobacco training so you will find samples marked A B C & D. However, to reward you for your extra work I've included a sample or two that are labeled for you to enjoy without having to figure out what they are.

BTW- To the newbies who are worried about deciding what tobacco to send to a more experienced smoker, I wouldn't worry at all. There are literally 1,000s of pipe tobaccos out there. It is very, very hard to guess what specific blend a sample is. I'd be surprised if overall there is more than a 10 to 15 percent correct guess rate, if that. 

In any case what is interesting about these types of threads is seeing whether or not a person enjoys the tobacco without the label and the hype, not really seeing whether they can guess the specific blend. People usually find they like things they thought they wouldn't or didn't like when they tried them years before or visa versa. You'll see a lot of "I tried a couple of C&D virginias in the past and I didn't like them so I never bought Manhatten Afternoon. I'm surprised how much I liked it" kind of responses. Of course, some of the old grognards will be able to identify the consituent tobaccos pretty well, but guessing the actual blends is very difficult. So relax and just send anything. Remember, it's a Blind Taste Test not a Name This Tobacco Contest. The fun is in trying and describing something when you don't know what it is, not really the trying to succeed at guessing the correct blend part. At least for me. The results will surprise all of us I'm thinking.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Oops, that's the tracking number for the bomb I sent out...
> 
> The blind taste test tracking number is 03103490000090168639
> 
> Mike would have been really confused when he saw it moving south instead of north


 Jeff, recieved your samples in the mail about 3 minutes ago. I will be getting my smoke on very soon , thanks


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Reviews for all the samples can be done right in this thread


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I received mine in the mail today and tried sample A in a small meer and the 2010 puff meer. The tobacco was moist and had a sweet pouch smell, faintly of berries. The first bowl was in a small meer that was ghosted from yesterday's Black Irish X, and would not for the life of me stay lit. I think the blend is an aro, so is moist in general, but I had a nice sweetness to the bowl, with a bit of tanginess now and again. The second bowl wasn't ghosted, so I didn't have to fight the bbq meatiness of Black Irish, so the true flavors came out. I definitely think this is an aro, with a touch of bite there must be a healthy Virginia component. Maybe SG Imperial Chocolate?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks John and yes I am looking forward to it. I found 2 samples that I am curious on your review and of course some puff math was involved.  

:smoke2:ipe:


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I got mine from Blue_2 today. There were 3 samples in there; I guess Puff math strikes again!

I tried Blend "A" and it has an earthy, grassy smell to it. When I lit it up I get a robust VA flavor with possibly some burley and a casing of some sort. I am pretty sure I know what it is...MacBaren Navy Flake that has been ready rubbed? Just a guess, but it is such a familiar flavor for me even though I haven't smoked any in a few weeks and I got rid of all of mine.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> I tried Blend "A" and it has an earthy, grassy smell to it. When I lit it up I get a robust VA flavor with possibly some burley and a casing of some sort. I am pretty sure I know what it is...MacBaren Navy Flake that has been ready rubbed? Just a guess, but it is such a familiar flavor for me even though I haven't smoked any in a few weeks and I got rid of all of mine.


Sample "A" was Rattray's - Hal O' The Wynd. Good pickup on the Virginias!

http://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacco/by-maker/rattrays/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=696


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

My impression of Sample A. 
Pouch aroma was Latakia , I didn't get much else from it. Course cut/Ribbon
It started out fully Lat. then it went into a sweetness. What sweet was it? I'm going to say Va. There was something else at play. Possibly a Burl. 
So my guess is Lat Va Burl.
The Lat kinda went away and there was alot of sweetness. At first it left a "dryness" in my mouth. Later bowls that went away. It wasn't a deal breaker as far as the smoke went. It leaves a nice mellow Lat room note. Sweet , nuetral , with Latakia. Is what I'm getting from the smoke. Yeah I'de smoke it again but I'de reach for sample B first.

Sample B result coming tomorrow.




My best guess is a LatVaBurl. I would smoke it again.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

kneepa said:


> My impression of Sample A.
> Pouch aroma was Latakia , I didn't get much else from it. Course cut/Ribbon
> It started out fully Lat. then it went into a sweetness. What sweet was it? I'm going to say Va. There was something else at play. Possibly a Burl.
> So my guess is Lat Va Burl.
> ...


I'll wait for your final answer on sample B, but sounds like you are ready for the sample A results.

The sample A I sent was Dunhill MM 965. A nice English with latakia, Macedonia Bright (Oriental) and brown Cavendish. The latakia and Cavendish probably gave it the sweetness you tasted. The "something else at play" was probably the slight spiciness of the Oriental. It is good stuff, and depending upon my mood is one of my favorites (I _love_ a good English), but it isn't necessarily for everyone.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> I'll wait for your final answer on sample B, but sounds like you are ready for the sample A results.
> 
> The sample A I sent was Dunhill MM 965. A nice English with latakia, Macedonia Bright (Oriental) and brown Cavendish. The latakia and Cavendish probably gave it the sweetness you tasted. The "something else at play" was probably the slight spiciness of the Oriental. It is good stuff, and depending upon my mood is one of my favorites (I _love_ a good English), but it isn't necessarily for everyone.


Ha, isn't that something. How strange. I was thrown way off. I always thought the oriental leaf was softer thats why I said Va and as for the Burl, that must of been the Cav. This really throws me off even more now. Ok I hope I have better luck with B. I'm wondering what B could be since I felt I liked it better.

Fun little experiment because I definatly had I known would of been biased just hearing the Dunhill name. 
Just looked at T Reviews and read the tin description and I really wasn't too off. Just off by my leaf selections. 
Very fun and interesting.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Blue_2 said:


> Sample "A" was Rattray's - Hal O' The Wynd. Good pickup on the Virginias!
> 
> Rattray's Hal O' The Wynd 100g Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


Wow, it is really close to MacBaren Navy Flake IMO! It was missing some of the fruitiness I remember from MBNF but I thought maybe it had a bit of age on it so maybe it disappeared. This is a very good tobacco though!

I haven't dug in to the rest yet...


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok, just dug in to blend "B" fro Blue_2.

I smell sweet VA and Latakia/Orientals. Not overly strong.

Perfect moisture, lights easy. Definitely an English, isn't loaded with Latakia, VA is sweet. As I smoke it I think I detect Perique in here. Maybe I ghosted this pipe with Bayou Morning. LOL

This is a wonderful English that I could smoke a ton of. Since I don't like loads of Latakia and Orientals, this is up my alley.

Packs a nice hit right at the end of the bowl too.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> I'll wait for your final answer on sample B, but sounds like you are ready for the sample A results.
> 
> The sample A I sent was Dunhill MM 965. A nice English with latakia, Macedonia Bright (Oriental) and brown Cavendish. The latakia and Cavendish probably gave it the sweetness you tasted. The "something else at play" was probably the slight spiciness of the Oriental. It is good stuff, and depending upon my mood is one of my favorites (I _love_ a good English), but it isn't necessarily for everyone.


Ooh. That was a good one to send. 965 is a really good blend and you don't hear too many people talking about it much any more. Nice choice for a blind test Jeff!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> Ok, just dug in to blend "B" fro Blue_2.
> 
> I smell sweet VA and Latakia/Orientals. Not overly strong.
> 
> ...


Yup, sounds like your tastebuds are checking out fine. I picked that one based on our PMs. I like it a lot and it sounded perfect for you.

It's Pipeworks and Wilke: Wilke #72. A fantastic light English blend that can be smoked all day. That sample had just under a year of age on it.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Holy crap, I can't believe I got that close! I didn't pick up the Cavendish, but maybe that's the little extra sweetness I'm picking up as part of the VA. Must be a good Cavendish because most of the Cavendish I have had has pounded me over the head.

EDIT:

Read the wrong one, there's no Cavendish in there. So I was even more on the spot. I'm flabbergasted!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Ooh. That was a good one to send. 965 is a really good blend and you don't hear too many people talking about it much any more. Nice choice for a blind test Jeff!


Thanks. I just picked it up for the first time about a week ago. It is a really good bulk (I wonder if the tin would be any different) and a pretty good example of an English. It is quickly earning a place on my favorites list. There is a local tobacconist that is going out of business, if they have any left when I get paid on Friday I'll probably clear them out (at half price I'll happily pick up a pound or two to keep around).


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Sample B.
Definatly has Latakia. This smoke I felt was richer in flavor then sample A. Looking at the leaf I see what looks to be 3 0r 4 different styles. Am I tasting a Va and Per ? I get more of a tang with B. Unlike A the Lat in this one holds through the bowl and is not as sweet.

Since I smoke maybe one Lat blend a day possibly two on a wkend. I would smoke this one more often. That is because of the richness I stated above. 

Now to guess. Is it Lat Per Va ? A touch of oriental ??


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Just got User Name's package. I'm gonna fail. Never saw any of this stuff before. Looks like 0 and 4. The only thing that keeps me from being depressed is -- it all smells really good!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Just got User Name's package. I'm gonna fail. Never saw any of this stuff before. Looks like 0 and 4. The only thing that keeps me from being depressed is -- it all smells really good!


Yes!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Today's Headline: Dawg Bites Indigo

Got Firedawg's package today. Along with the BTT samples he hit me with a pretty impressive cigar and pipe tobacco bomb. Thanks Todd!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

kneepa said:


> Sample B.
> Definatly has Latakia. This smoke I felt was richer in flavor then sample A. Looking at the leaf I see what looks to be 3 0r 4 different styles. Am I tasting a Va and Per ? I get more of a tang with B. Unlike A the Lat in this one holds through the bowl and is not as sweet.
> 
> Since I smoke maybe one Lat blend a day possibly two on a wkend. I would smoke this one more often. That is because of the richness I stated above.
> ...


Good try, and I certainly can see what you were thinking where you missed (like with the Dunhill). The latakia is definitely there, the tang is Oriental not perique, and the sweet (other than from lat) isn't from VA but from cognac. It is Esoterica Pembroke which is just Margate (Oriental and latakia only) with added cognac. Margate is one of my favorites, Pembroke is good though I personally like Margate better without the cognac. If you like that sample, I'd suggest you give both a try to see which you prefer.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Good try, and I certainly can see what you were thinking where you missed (like with the Dunhill). The latakia is definitely there, the tang is Oriental not perique, and the sweet (other than from lat) isn't from VA but from cognac. It is Esoterica Pembroke which is just Margate (Oriental and latakia only) with added cognac. Margate is one of my favorites, Pembroke is good though I personally like Margate better without the cognac. If you like that sample, I'd suggest you give both a try to see which you prefer.


 Not at all what I thought huh. Why do I keep saying Va. Both didn't have it. Odd thing is, I have Margate. But what I did was I didn't look at stuff I had I tried to keep myself honest and just tried to decide on what the sample was. I am glad tho that I liked the Pembroke considering I have Margate on hand, and my B&M has a giant jar of it bulk. 
Well this was fun definatly shows me where I am at when it comes to tobaccos. I do feel I am not just a tobacco smoker and getting better at the fun that comes along with pipes. 
So much is still to be learned and this will come with time.
Thanks Jeff on some good samples.
Last thought. Treviews tin description says " rich taste..." Symphony of aromas and flavors" 
So I don't feel so bad


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Just got mine from ASTRIP. Interesting a flake and regular and some piece pipe tobacco. I don't think I have ever seen it before so I hate to ask but is this smokable in a regular pipe? Noob to that here...

the both the flake and sample B smell great. I will have more info later... time to relax!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Today's Headline: Dawg Bites Indigo
> 
> Got Firedawg's package today. Along with the BTT samples he hit me with a pretty impressive cigar and pipe tobacco bomb. Thanks Todd!


Ooh, nice. Gotta love mystery cigars there! You may want to check with Firedawg and see if that 5 Vegas needs to rest a while. The 2 that I've been gifted with, I was told it should rest a couple months first. And of course, I am a fan of RyJ's. And Sample A looks absolutely delightful.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> Yes!!!! :biggrin1:


Hmm...paranoia strikes deep. Glad that I liked the pouch aroma or glad I'm projected to go 0 and 4? Happy, friendly sort or...sadistic monster. This definitely puts the pressure on if option B -> I HAVE to get one right to foil your nefarious plot.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

kneepa said:


> Not at all what I thought huh. Why do I keep saying Va. Both didn't have it. Odd thing is, I have Margate. But what I did was I didn't look at stuff I had I tried to keep myself honest and just tried to decide on what the sample was. I am glad tho that I liked the Pembroke considering I have Margate on hand, and my B&M has a giant jar of it bulk.
> Well this was fun definatly shows me where I am at when it comes to tobaccos. I do feel I am not just a tobacco smoker and getting better at the fun that comes along with pipes.
> So much is still to be learned and this will come with time.
> Thanks Jeff on some good samples.
> ...


You did a pretty good job.

So, you have Margate? I came very close to sending that instead of the Pembroke but decided to make it a little tougher (it is clearly an English, and so I figured the chances you'd catch the cognac were low) and to send something a little different (instead of two straight ahead Englishes). I'm very glad I didn't send Margate.

Enjoy the rest of the Pembroke and Dunhill 965. Have you tried the Bald Headed Teacher yet?

I'll have to get to my samples tomorrow. The tracking info shows it was delivered, but it wasn't in my mailbox, so it is in the leasing office where they take packages for us but they are closed. I can't wait to give this a try tomorrow (I doubt I'll come as close as you did).


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I got my samples today! I'm going to try to get through both tonight if I can.

Sample "A"

A light brown flake/broken flake with darker specks running through it. I'm picking up what I think is Perique in the pouch note.

I used the "Fold and Stuff" method in a Peterson System Standard 303. 

A woody aroma on initial lighting, along with a nice peaty flavor. There Virginias were definitely there but the overall earthiness in the background was very nice. A nice medium bodied smoke with a medium nic hit. No bite detected so far.

Halfway through the bowl the pepper came out of the background and the nic hit went up a hair. This flake behaved fairly well and burned evenly, only one relight. The bowl finished strong and never got overbearing in any department. 

Good stuff, I'll fire up another bowl of this later tonight!

Hmm, guess time.....PS Navy Flake or SG St James Flake?


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Such generosity from this group, just recieved my samples from Ruralhipster and I guess he forgot how to count because along with the 2 samples, he has offered up a bunch of other great smelling samples of generous proportions. Sample A from what I can gather from the tin note is fruity not Aro fruity but like fig stew fruity very dark tobacco and even a bit of a peppery sent maybe perique, Sample B is Dark with some light coloured leaf as well much rougher cut a la GLP blends, smells like FMOB.
Will smoke soon and get back to you..


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Hmm...paranoia strikes deep. Glad that I liked the pouch aroma or glad I'm projected to go 0 and 4? Happy, friendly sort or...sadistic monster. This definitely puts the pressure on if option B -> I HAVE to get one right to foil your nefarious plot.


I'm just glad.

Sh1t eating grin glad.

:biggrin1:


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

I got Dave's generous sampler in the mail today. He was kind enough to send along samples of Haddo's Delight, which smells fantastic, a sample of straight VA, straight Perique and straight black cavendish.

Sadly I am too busy today to get to try out either of the samples. Hopefully I can get to enjoy them tomorrow and Wednesday. Any recommendations on how much to dry the Haddo's Delight before smoking?


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sample "B"

A ribbon cut baccy. Predominantly light and medium brown with a few darker bits. I think I'm picking up Orientals in the pouch note.

It's already on the dry side so it's straight into a pipe. I'm going to grab a MM Country Gentleman that I've smoked a little Latakia in. Hopefully it'll be neutral enough as my Latakia pipes have too much of a ghost.

Initial light had loads of pepper and spice. I'm picking up some burley and some nicotine kick as well. It's not biting but it's demanding a slow pace.

Halfway point and it's calming down a little now, everything was balanced to the end. 

Guess: No Idea. Picking up Burley, Perique and Orientals.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Mike, sure am glad you took pics. I had 3 trades going out that day and it was kind of a whirlwind. I'd forgotten which was which.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Blue_2 said:


> I got my samples today! I'm going to try to get through both tonight if I can.
> 
> Sample "A"
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right about the VA, but that's all it is; there's nothing else in it (except maybe a slight casing, but I don't know). I find it extremely bitey to the point where I can't even smoke it.

What is it? Dan Hamborger Veermaster:

Dan Tobacco Hamborger Veermaster 50g Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com



> Sample "B"
> 
> A ribbon cut baccy. Predominantly light and medium brown with a few darker bits. I think I'm picking up Orientals in the pouch note.
> 
> ...


I haven't had a bowl of that one in months. I opened it, had a little, shared some, then put it in a mason jar. No Perique in this one either, but you are correct about the Burley, but it also has VA, Latakia, and Maduro in it.

It's C&D Purple Cow:

Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow 2oz Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> You're absolutely right about the VA, but that's all it is; there's nothing else in it (except maybe a slight casing, but I don't know). I find it extremely bitey to the point where I can't even smoke it.
> 
> What is it? Dan Hamborger Veermaster:
> 
> ...


Hamborger Veermaster was pretty far down on my list of "Things to Try". I don't know what the casing is, but it didn't bother me! I was honestly fooled into seeing Perique. It's like the HOTW I sent you, the dark stoved VA gives an extra pepper taste. Either way, I like it and must buy some more. My 303 is my favorite flake pipe and they made beautiful music together.

TBH, Purple Cow was a bit harsh. I really didn't know what to make of it, and Cigar leaf never entered the thought process. It makes a bit of sense now, the pepper bomb and the harshness are two things I get with cheap cigars. I picked up on the burley and the Latakia, but lost the Virginias completely in the Maduro. I must have married the thought of Oriental into my head based on pouch note, and simply "filled in the blanks" a bit when Cigar didn't register upstairs.

Thanks Nate, nice choices!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

John (indigosmoke) hit me up really well with 4 blind samples and 6 great tag a longs. I really am looking forward to these since I have had none of the six he listed and the 4 samples look so freaking good. I will try the A and B samples when my tongue is fresh. (tomorrow) 
Dunhill EMP(has been on my list since day 1)
H&H Trout Stream (heard good things on this one)
SG Skiff (interesting smell mellow)
Estorica Tillbury(I have had a few estorica but not this one yet!)
SG Squadron Leader (what hasnt been said about this one?  )
The the unmarked samples will be reviewed soon!!! The dark flake is calling my name.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Bryan your blind test samples went out today via usps priority mail
check your pm 
troy


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

So I couldn't sleep this evening at all so watched a movie on my pc (Battle: Los Angeles) What better than just watching a movie and smoking different samples and an Ice Tea and my dog curled at my feet.

*Sample A:* 
Visual: Ribbon cut with light and dark tobaccos looks like Estoricia style cutting

Smell: No strong topping smell but nice tobacco smell, something else but cant put finger on.

Taste: Well this was a treat. I love flake tobaccos and this is similar but more pepper flavor half way thru. My throat swelled up some in the back actually I had just had some H&H Trout Stream and this was stronger tobacco flavor so guessing maybe even a burley hint there. Viginia, Burley and Perique. Again There is something else just cant place it. I enjoyed this tobacco but cannot guess what it is since I have never had it before, would buy it to have. Simialr to Pembroke with out the cognac that's it!

*Sample B*: 
Visual: very Dark flakes 2.5" long and .5 inches tall. Perfect cut flakes rubbed out perfectly with just the right amount of moisture content. Will use my Peterson 80s Shannon bent bulldog (my fav flake pipe)

Smell: Earthy but light. No sweet smells or navy rum.

Taste: STRONG! Ok this is a flake!!! Glad I was sitting down to enjoy this smoke. This is a well aged flake with no topping but great Virginia, burley and perique. This is a no nonsense smoke. I have a tin of Irish Flake but haven't opened it yet but would guess this is it or similar profile. This has a place in my cellar. I need a nap now.

I have 2 more samples that I plan on reviewing later. Thanks John for some incredible smokes so far and too Derrick for putting this all together.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> *Sample B*:
> Visual: very Dark flakes 2.5" long and .5 inches tall. Perfect cut flakes rubbed out perfectly with just the right amount of moisture content. Will use my Peterson 80s Shannon bent bulldog (my fav flake pipe)
> 
> Smell: Earthy but light. No sweet smells or navy rum.
> ...


Yeah, I almost called shenanigans on that one! C'mon, perfect dark brown flakes that come from indigosmoke, the disciple of IF? What else is it going to be? LOL Of course, John and I have been trading quite a bit so I know his blends fairly well. I'd almost take a shot at D just from the picture too! LOL


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

DQ-- My blind taste date, outbackblackjack, still has only 3 total posts and hasn't been on Puff for a week. Mind pairing me up with someone else? Guess I could just have my wife rummage through my cellar and pick some samples for me, but we don't want that to happen, do we. I like the way I have it organized now...:biggrin1:

You might consider setting a minimum time as a member/# posts for entry into the event next time around but I realize and appreciate you were just trying to be inclusive.

Looking forward to joining the fun...


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> Just got mine from ASTRIP. Interesting a flake and regular and some piece pipe tobacco. I don't think I have ever seen it before so I hate to ask but is this smokable in a regular pipe? Noob to that here...
> 
> the both the flake and sample B smell great. I will have more info later... time to relax!


The peace pipe blend came from a reservation near Montreal. It is smokeable in a regular pipe, but it will ghost. Not in a chemical way from topping so much as it is all herbally sagey and pine like. Try it in a small bowl cob.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Looking forward to joining the fun...


Anyone want to go again? TJ needs a partner.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll do it, but I'm afraid my cellar is a bit weak to storm TJ's defenses.  Probably need a bit more firepower on the problem set. I could get it out this afternoon if nobody else wants to step up.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll jump in if that's okay.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> I'll jump in if that's okay.


I'll defer to Mark. He's got more to offer TJ than I do, pretty sure.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Decided to go with Delta this morning, since it looked and smelled like a good smoke to start the day. Smoking two straight bowls of it and it's a fine smoke indeed! (The 4Dot can easily handle two straight bowls without a problem.)

The tobacco seems to be all one type, rather than a blend. Soft to the touch and only a hint of topping or flavoring. I think it's a Virginia. There were a couple of chunks of it left in the bag (thanks for the hint, Jimmy!), so I'd say it's a broken cake. The color is reddish and has a sweetish aroma.

The snork provides a slight spice twang, more Virginia confirmation. Sweet! Very nice! (I'm still working on the second bowl...) The first bowl went down to white ash with one relight because I didn't get to the tamp quite fast enough, but the second bowl, packed a tad bit tighter is burning beautifully. Lights easily and burns rather quickly. And this one is finished without a relight. Mild nicotine hit. Very enjoyable.

I've never had any, but I'm going to guess that this is the legendary McClelland 5100 Red Cake.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Decided to go with Delta this morning, since it looked and smelled like a good smoke to start the day. Smoking two straight bowls of it and it's a fine smoke indeed! (The 4Dot can easily handle two straight bowls without a problem.)
> 
> The tobacco seems to be all one type, rather than a blend. Soft to the touch and only a hint of topping or flavoring. I think it's a Virginia. There were a couple of chunks of it left in the bag (thanks for the hint, Jimmy!), so I'd say it's a broken cake. The color is reddish and has a sweetish aroma.
> 
> ...


Very Good, MacBaren's HH Mature Virginia. The tin has been open since November, so it has developed more sweet characteristics than when it was fresh. I find that it doesn't really bite that much anymore.

:hat:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Mark. :tu Let's swap some baccy. Check your PMs.



MarkC said:


> I'll jump in if that's okay.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

MarkC said:


> I'll jump in if that's okay.


Your in. Go ahead and exchange addresses with Diodon nepheligina


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> Very Good, MacBaren's HH Mature Virginia. The tin has been open since November, so it has developed more sweet characteristics than when it was fresh. I find that it doesn't really bite that much anymore.
> 
> :hat:


No bite at all for me. Rats! Thought I might have gotten lucky with that one. The questions are only going to get harder I fear.

Nice stuff! Can't believe you haven't gotten yours yet. I sent mine a day before you did!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Freestoke-- Jim, thanks for the offer to be my trading partner. I have no doubt I would have been delighted and probably stumped with what you sent. My kids do this blind taste game all the time with candy and snacks with their friends. Great fun!

Cheers :tu


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Firedawg said:


> So I couldn't sleep this evening at all so watched a movie on my pc (Battle: Los Angeles) What better than just watching a movie and smoking different samples and an Ice Tea and my dog curled at my feet.
> 
> *Sample A:*
> Visual: Ribbon cut with light and dark tobaccos looks like Estoricia style cutting
> ...


SAMPLE A: Peterson's Irish Oak. Tin Description: A rich blend of Cavendish, Zimbabwean, Orange, Thailand Burley & Black Perique, matured in Oak Sherry Barrels.

You did a great job of identifying the constituent tobaccos. That something else you smelled was probably the light essence left over from aging in the Oak Sherry Barrels. I'm not normally a fan of blends with perique in them, but this one hits the spot for me. One of my favorite smokes.

SAMPLE B: Peterson's University Flake. Tin Description: An easy smoking blend of fine Virginias and Burley tobaccos, made the traditional way. A light, berry-like top dressing applied that is evident in the smoke. The K&H website describes it as "pflaume" which is the German word for plum.

There are similarities between IF and UF so your guess was not that far off at all. Irish Flake is stronger in nic and flavor though, with a bit of floral essence and no berry top dressing. I think of UF as IF's younger sweet sister.

All in all, good guesses Obi Dawg Kenobi.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, here goes Alpha! Terrible picture, but I'm too lazy to redo it. That's the Sasieni Mayfair, my oldest pipe. If it won't smoke good in that, it won't work in anything!

A mild vinegary backdrop to the aroma, which is a little fruity. The lighter colored flakes are probably Virginia, the courser bits burley and the darker flecks might be perique. Gotta fire it up for more info...

Hmm...snorky! I'm going with a tiny bit of perique. Maybe a hint of sweet, a little Virginia, but more burley. It's burning a lot slower than the Delta/Mac Baren Matured Virginia. Spicey! the nicotine hit is definitely noticeable but not overwhelming at all, possibly the Virginia or the perique. I'm really liking this. I mean, really liking it! Not much flavoring, but plenty of flavor!

The final ash is more grey than white, so I'm betting on a substantial amount of burley, but it was a solid smoke all the way. I relit it toward the end, but it turned out it was almost gone anyhow. Just barely barked at me midbowl, but I might have puffed a bit hard there, but it didn't bite. 

I have no idea what it is. Just to have a shot in the dark, I'll say Exhausted Rooster. An excellent smoke, whatever it is!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I had a chance to sit down before lunch and give Sample A from FireDawg a go. Here's a photo:










This appears to be a blend of mostly Cavendish with a bit of something added in. Upon visual inspection I figured it might be burley in a very short ribbon almost cube cut. It kind of reminds me of the cut of some of the Sillem blends I've seen. The tin note is not too overwelming and the blend is fairly dry and not goopy at all. I don't know if this is because it's had a chance to dry out in the baggie or if this is how it comes from the tin. If you press a clump together with your fingers is springs back apart.

Tin Note: The tin note I'm picking up is primarily a caramel like sweetness with a bit of coconut. It's not overwhelming. I've really got to stick my nose in the baggie and give it a good sniff to pick up the scent. Again, this may be because the tobacco has had some time to dry outside of the tin.

Well, I loaded up a bowl in my Bing's Favorite. This is not a pipe I normally smoke aromatics in but it has no ghosts and I didn't want the ghosts from any other aromatics interfering with the smoke. The first light was a bit harsh, but it settled down within a few puffs. At first, not much tobacco or other taste. I had to retrohale to pick up the flavor of the tin note, but the sidestream smoke and room note mirror the tin note quite well. I don't think you'd get many complaints from your companions as it has a nice, sweet scent. I'm not getting any nuttiness from the non-Cavendish in the blend so I think it might actually be a Virginia. No bite, smokes a bit wet but not too bad for this type of blend. Surprisingly, about half way through the bowl a bit of tobacco flavor makes an appearance. All in all, not a bad smoke for this type of blend.

Verdict. This is a tough one. I've encountered a carmel like taste in so many blends. At first from the look of the blend I thought it might be a Sillem, but it didn't really remind me of any of the Sillem's I've smoked. There are many of their blends I haven't smoked, however. It has a carmel like flavor that I've found in a few of the Peterson aromatics but the cut is different and it doesn't bite like the Peterson's I've had. So I'm going to go out on a limb and guess CAO's Eileen's Dream.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Well, I had a chance to sit down before lunch and give Sample A from FireDawg a go. Here's a photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From your description it sounds like Boswell's Bear Blend. Good detail in your review.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nachman said:


> From your description it sounds like Boswell's Bear Blend. Good detail in your review.


Hi Nick. It certainly could be. I've had Berry Cobbler, Xmas Cookie and Sweet & Mild but never Bear's Blend.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

OK, my samples are in from kneepa (Mike). I will smoke one of the two samples today and one tomorrow. He sent two generous sized samples which he double bagged so they were nice and fresh, and one Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight Tubo. Wow, I love HDM Excalibur, and this is about as good as they get. I can't wait to try it. Very generous!










I haven't smoked the samples yet, but here are my pre-smoke observations.

Sample A:

Quite spicy with a little (but not much) smokey aroma. Definitely a bit earthy/peaty, like a good whiskey (it doesn't smell like it is cased with whiskey, but rather has a smell that is reminiscent of a good single malt Scotch). In appearance, it is a mix of light, medium and dark browns, both thin and thick ribbons (the lighter colored tobacco tends to be the thinnest) and some broken up flake. It has a touch of the McClelland sweet ketchup smell.

If I was to guess before smoking it, I'd say it has a little (but not much) latakia, a fair amount of perique, and some Virginia. I'd also guess it is a McClelland.

Sample B:
Very leathery, almost like when you walk into a good leather shop. Smokey, kind of like a BBQ smokey. It also appears to be a rubbed out flake, but I can't tell if it is a mix with ribbon or other cuts or if it is all rubbed out flake. It is mostly darker tobaccos, but with some light brown tobacco in there. I can definitely smell some spice in here as well (though it seems to be a bit more mellow). My pre-smoke guess is the same make-up as sample A but with a lot less perique and a lot more latakia.

I'll smoke my first (not sure which one) in about an hour and see if my guesses change much when smoking them.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Received my package from ruralhipster today. Samplers galore including a cob for the taste test! ipe:

Couldn't wait so I had to crack them open and smell the goodness. 

*A* Virginia based, broken flake with a citris note

*B* English blend with a light latakia aroma

*SLM B* a sweet latakia note, hmmm sounds very interesting

*M CLUB* broken medalions, dark leaf surrounded by lighter leaf

*10 RSN* a pressed english blend of sort

Thanks so much Roy, now to decide which to start with?


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Oh, oh, Mr. Kotter! I know the last 3!

I wouldn't be so unkind as to give it away though...


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I still haven't tried sample B, but I'd like to adjust my pre-smoke predictions: It does have a spicy smell, but I'm not 100% sure it is perique. It may be perique, just a light dose of it, but it has something else to it. That, plus the dark colors in this one, could it be maduro cigar leaf? If so, I'm really excited to try it as I really want to try some cigar blends. Of course, I don't expect any answers to my question until I smoke it, I'm just "thinking out loud".

OK, on to the taste test for sample A:

I smoked it out of a brand new Missouri Meerschaum Legend so there would be no ghosts to possibly interfere. On the other hand, it is a new cob so maybe some of the sweetness I'm tasting is from the cob, from the varnish burning off, or from the wooden stem that juts into the bowl (i.e. it may or may not have helped). 

So, what do I taste here? Definitely perique, just a little latakia, some Virginia sweetness, and maybe a bit of burley nuttiness (though that may be from the cob faking me out). There is a hint at the McClelland sweet ketchup flavor, but I'm not 100% sure on that one (I do like McClelland so that is fine either way). I really enjoyed my first bowl and if subsequent bowls are like this one, I'll definitely need to put this into my rotation! 

It is definitely not something I've had before so making a guess at what it is will be tough. I'm sure I'm wrong, but let me guess McClelland PCCA Tutor Castle (though there is no burley in that). Or, I can be totally off on the perique, mistaking Turkish (Oriental) spicy/tanginess for perique and it could be McClelland 5125 Coyote Classic. OK, I said there was no way I'd guess right on the blend


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Well, here goes Alpha! Terrible picture, but I'm too lazy to redo it. That's the Sasieni Mayfair, my oldest pipe. If it won't smoke good in that, it won't work in anything!
> 
> A mild vinegary backdrop to the aroma, which is a little fruity. The lighter colored flakes are probably Virginia, the courser bits burley and the darker flecks might be perique. Gotta fire it up for more info...
> 
> ...


You got the C&D part right, it was habana daydream. Interesting that you don't notice the lakatia in this blend, because neither do I (very small amount)! The burley flavors you were getting might be a mixture of the cavendish and cigar leaf. Pretty good description of everything though. I threw that blend in there to confuse you, it is nothing like I've ever smoked before, and I figured it be a tough one. But you did really a good job.

It's a great blend and its sold in bulk...just saying :smokin:

PS- I got your end in, but I've been to busy/lazy to smoke :flypig:

They look awesome though, and you really packed everything so neatly. Sorry I'm kinda a slob with shipping. One of the flakes smells of vanilla, which I'm not too familiar with. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Here we go, just smoked Sample A that I recieved from Ruralhipster/Roy and I have to say off the bat the intial tin note is that of a fig stew and upon lighting I was blasted with a sweet peppery billow one that seemed very familiar minus the spicy peppery note. There is some sweetness coming through which I think is coming from a virginia base. Its not until the mid point that I get what the familiarity is and thats Uni Flake. I am lead to believe there is a pinch of Burley I am getting a bit of nuttyness its defo a no bite blend, Based on the reaction my throat is having and the dark leaf I see there must be some Cavandish. If I had to guess one thing for sure, this is not a GLP blend it is cut to fine.. 
I am stumped.

Sample B coming soon.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

astripp said:


> I received mine in the mail today and tried sample A in a small meer and the 2010 puff meer. The tobacco was moist and had a sweet pouch smell, faintly of berries. The first bowl was in a small meer that was ghosted from yesterday's Black Irish X, and would not for the life of me stay lit. I think the blend is an aro, so is moist in general, but I had a nice sweetness to the bowl, with a bit of tanginess now and again. The second bowl wasn't ghosted, so I didn't have to fight the bbq meatiness of Black Irish, so the true flavors came out. I definitely think this is an aro, with a touch of bite there must be a healthy Virginia component. Maybe SG Imperial Chocolate?


Better hint... A is not an aro at all, maybe some ghosting, try again...

B is of course an aro but not SG at all. Can you tell what type of smell it is at least? It's one of the few I can smoke in the house :woohoo:


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

So I have tried both and here goes for my super noob guess:

Sample A is a flake (of course) and is really strong. I think it might be something like Irish Flake. I haven't tried much flake to be sure but it sure is strong and woah does my wife hate that smell. She thought I was smoking a cigar out there again.

Sample B is an aro, I am thinking Cherry Bomb by COA which she liked.

I think of the two I would love Sample B but really Sample A isn't my cup of tea BUT it is nice to try new stuff and that is the only way to learn from this.

On the other hand the piece pipe tobacco is kinda cool. It smokes well and only one relight. My wife even said that she thought the indians where here (we went to the seminole days a few weeks ago and they smoked basically the same stuff in a piece pipe).

I know I am way off but thanks again. I am wondering of course what they are and thanks again!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> You got the C&D part right, it was habana daydream. Interesting that you don't notice the lakatia in this blend, because neither do I (very small amount)! The burley flavors you were getting might be a mixture of the cavendish and cigar leaf. Pretty good description of everything though. I threw that blend in there to confuse you, it is nothing like I've ever smoked before, and I figured it be a tough one. But you did really a good job.
> 
> It's a great blend and its sold in bulk...just saying :smokin:
> 
> ...


Wow. Cigar leaf! Actually, I had "smokey" as part of the aroma at first, then decided against it. I ALMOST pulled the Latakia trigger, but couldn't see any so I bagged it. Decided all the dark stuff was perique. Sure didn't seem to smell like a cigar. Beat me up on that one, Jimmy! :biglaugh:

Hope you like the stuff I sent as much as I'm enjoying yours. I've actually fired up the Bravo, but can't make up my mind about it. Gotta do another bowl and pull out the electron microscope and gas ionizing spectrometer.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> SAMPLE A: Peterson's Irish Oak. Tin Description: A rich blend of Cavendish, Zimbabwean, Orange, Thailand Burley & Black Perique, matured in Oak Sherry Barrels.
> 
> You did a great job of identifying the constituent tobaccos. That something else you smelled was probably the light essence left over from aging in the Oak Sherry Barrels. I'm not normally a fan of blends with perique in them, but this one hits the spot for me. One of my favorite smokes.
> 
> ...


Sample A I actually thought about the Irish Oak but since I remember reading about it and have a tin unopened just never had it yet. As for Sample B, never got the berry topping but plan on having more since their is a tin also in the cellar unopened! Now on 2 C & D samples.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Wow. Cigar leaf! Actually, I had "smokey" as part of the aroma at first, then decided against it. I ALMOST pulled the Latakia trigger, but couldn't see any so I bagged it. Decided all the dark stuff was perique. Sure didn't seem to smell like a cigar. Beat me up on that one, Jimmy! :biglaugh:
> 
> Hope you like the stuff I sent as much as I'm enjoying yours. I've actually fired up the Bravo, but can't make up my mind about it. Gotta do another bowl and pull out the electron microscope and gas ionizing spectrometer.


I thought you were going to smoke Charlie last for some reason. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with it. Let me know what you think of Bravo.

I'm probably going to start going through your batch tonight. Don't expect me to do half as good as you're doing right now. I have been REALLY sensitive to VAs lately (In a good way) so that everything I smoke with VA in it has it shining like a star. It might overshadow some of the other tobaccos in the blend.

This should be fun, Jim.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> I thought you were going to smoke Charlie last for some reason. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with it. Let me know what you think of Bravo.


I promise to let you know about the Bravo tomorrow. I've smoked Delta, Alpha and Bravo, so you're right! Charlie WILL be last! It seemed very interesting, so I was sort of saving it


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Sample 3- 
Bag aroma is something that I can't quite out my finger on. I don't know if it is because of the tobacco being in a bag for awhile or what, but it smells like a pet store...no, bunny rabbits. It smells like bunny rabbits, like the sawdust used for the bedding at all the animals at a pet store, that's what it smells like. Weird. It might be burley, I'm not familiar with burley's all too much. I want to say cigar leaf too, when I was crushing up cigars to smoke out of a pipe, mine would smell kinda like this too. But there's also this light sweet honey smell coming through. This should be fun.
Burley is the main player here. It tastes nice and dark, pretty nutty too. I don't notice any sweet virginias right off the bat. Burns a little hot, and now it is starting to give off a strange aroma, and slightly strange flavor almost...hmmm....that's weird. Might be the cob giving off a sweetened smoke.
Not much flavor change, pretty much burley and...cantaloupe? YES! I taste cantaloupe, and I going insane here? This sounds almost too rediculous to type, again, might be the cob sweetening everything up.

I have two cobs, and one I smoked tambo in, and the other I smoked 1972 in and I don't know which is which....I'm going to have to try this one again before I give a guess, see if I get that sweet flavor with a briar. The aftertaste is of cantaloupe, and the sourness you get from strawberries sometimes, wtf.

I liked it, but it was kinda one dimensional. Burned pretty quick too, but I'm stumped. Will smoke again later tonight after some drying. Got some good Nic in it too.

Jim, you making me insane here.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Here we go with blend "C" from blue_2.

Sweet fruit note in the bag. Pretty sure I smell some Perique. It reminds me of Scottish Cake.

There are also different cut sizes in the bag and lots of different colors in here.

With the different cuts I think I loaded the pipe uneven. My initial thought is Burley with definite Perique and possibly some VA. It's not hitting like a Burley so maybe it's another one of those VAs that has a Burley nature to it.

Wait... I am suddenly getting some Latakia and Cavendish. Maybe it's an Oriental, I always have a tough time telling the difference between Oriental and some Latakia.

Here comes the nicotine and I am still getting Latakia, with a slight floral. The Latakia is up front now but I am getting a slight nutty note with the floral.

As I get to the bottom it suddenly went out but a tamp brought it back. It also got bitter and its still tough to keep going.

This is an extremely complex mixture that I am undecided about. The nic hit is also hitting hard. This one has me stumped but oddly satisfied.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, I revisited sample 3-

Same light, different pipe, and ozark hardwood reserved for non-latakia tobaccos. This tastes pretty different when it isn't smoked out of a tambo ghosted corncob 

I can taste the virginias in this blend now, they're really good (Might be my sensitivity)

There's a slight floral taste int he beginning, but that quickly goes away. Dark, rich nutty burley and the sweet but dark virginias. This tastes pretty damn good with the VAs coming through. 

I still don't know what to make of it all, though. It might be a C&D blend with all that burley in it, but all I know is that I never smoked it before. Knowing Jim, it might be an OTC.


And if it is an OTC, then consider me converted. Great smoke. Still a little cantaloupe-y though.

I give up, Jim. I'm going to say haunted bookshop or Pegasus. If it is HB, then I can't really detect any perique.

Never had either.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> I still haven't tried sample B, but I'd like to adjust my pre-smoke predictions: It does have a spicy smell, but I'm not 100% sure it is perique. It may be perique, just a light dose of it, but it has something else to it. That, plus the dark colors in this one, could it be maduro cigar leaf? If so, I'm really excited to try it as I really want to try some cigar blends. Of course, I don't expect any answers to my question until I smoke it, I'm just "thinking out loud".
> 
> OK, on to the taste test for sample A:
> 
> ...


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

kneepa said:


> Jeff10236 said:
> 
> 
> > I still haven't tried sample B, but I'd like to adjust my pre-smoke predictions: It does have a spicy smell, but I'm not 100% sure it is perique. It may be perique, just a light dose of it, but it has something else to it. That, plus the dark colors in this one, could it be maduro cigar leaf? If so, I'm really excited to try it as I really want to try some cigar blends. Of course, I don't expect any answers to my question until I smoke it, I'm just "thinking out loud".
> ...


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> Here we go with blend "C" from blue_2.
> 
> Sweet fruit note in the bag. Pretty sure I smell some Perique. It reminds me of Scottish Cake.
> 
> ...


The Virginias are correct! The very heavy dose of Perique is the curveball here as well as multiple types of Virginia.

Sample "C" is G. L. Pease Telegraph Hill 2oz Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> Ok, I revisited sample 3-
> 
> Same light, different pipe, and ozark hardwood reserved for non-latakia tobaccos. This tastes pretty different when it isn't smoked out of a tambo ghosted corncob
> 
> ...


Great get on the OTC! Bravo!! Take a gander at the ingredients on tobaccoreviews and you'll see what the problem is. Sample 3 borders on a trick question. :lol: It's John Middleton Walnut.

Superior! :tu


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

freestoke said:


> It's John Middleton Walnut.
> 
> Superior! :tu


Nice! I was wondering if someone would throw in an OTC to mix it up.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Blue_2 said:


> The Virginias are correct! The very heavy dose of Perique is the curveball here as well as multiple types of Virginia.
> 
> Sample "C" is G. L. Pease Telegraph Hill 2oz Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


Wow, for a VaPer, it's really complex. I'm gonna have to have a few bowls of this to really get the most from this. Pease really managed to throw in a lot of different flavors in here, I'm really thrown back that it's just a VaPer.

Good choice on that one, thanks for sending it to me!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Back to Bravo. Looking at it, there seem to be two types of fine ribbon in it, I'm guessing Virginia and oriental since one of them has a sort of greenish yellow tint to it. The rest could be all Latakia pieces or maybe some Cavendish with it. Quite smooth, almost creamy, without a lot of twang to the snork. Puffing it up really strong mid bowl, to see if I can find some Cavendish, but I can't -- doesn't mean it isn't there, of course. Very cool burning for as hard as I'm hitting it, so I think the oriental and Latakia are calming the Virginia down some. Still sweet toward the end of the bowl, but not super sweet at all, so I'm canning the Cavendish. I don't think there's any burley in it, nothing carrying an topping/casing taste at all that I can detect, so I'm saying it's all Virginia, oriental and Latakia. Not a heavy nicotine hit, so the Latakia is probably Syrian. 

Was thinking about getting some Proper English once upon a time and this seems like what I would expect from that, so PS Proper English will be my blind stab at Bravo. An excellent start to the morning with a cup of coffee in any case! A very satisfying, mild English.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Great get on the OTC! Bravo!! Take a gander at the ingredients on tobaccoreviews and you'll see what the problem is. Sample 3 borders on a trick question. :lol: It's John Middleton Walnut.
> 
> Superior! :tu


What the....that tobacco gave me such a hard time trying to figure out the flavors :banghead: . Nicely done, Jim. the perfect blind taste test tobacco. Could hardly sleep a wink last night.

I didn't get any lakatia taste though. My first guess was going to say it was an OTC, but then I edited my response to say it was a C&D. I figured it tasted too good to be OTC :noidea: .


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

User Name said:


> ...but then I edited my response to say it was a C&D. I figured it tasted too good to be OTC :noidea: .


This shows why the Blind Taste Test is such a good idea. No matter how much we try to say we aren't, all of us are influenced by hype, marketing, rarity, packaging, etc. Otherwise there woudn't be a multi-billion dolllar adverstising industry. Now that I've been bombed with some cigars by the generous fellows here I'm intentionally staying from the cigar reviews/forums so that I can form my own opinions and not be influenced by what others think. Perhaps we should all start sending out our bomb/samplers without indentifying labels and reveal the contents only after the recipient has had a chance to try them and form an opinion.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Back to Bravo. Looking at it, there seem to be two types of fine ribbon in it, I'm guessing Virginia and oriental since one of them has a sort of greenish yellow tint to it. The rest could be all Latakia pieces or maybe some Cavendish with it. Quite smooth, almost creamy, without a lot of twang to the snork. Puffing it up really strong mid bowl, to see if I can find some Cavendish, but I can't -- doesn't mean it isn't there, of course. Very cool burning for as hard as I'm hitting it, so I think the oriental and Latakia are calming the Virginia down some. Still sweet toward the end of the bowl, but not super sweet at all, so I'm canning the Cavendish. I don't think there's any burley in it, nothing carrying an topping/casing taste at all that I can detect, so I'm saying it's all Virginia, oriental and Latakia. Not a heavy nicotine hit, so the Latakia is probably Syrian.
> 
> Was thinking about getting some Proper English once upon a time and this seems like what I would expect from that, so PS Proper English will be my blind stab at Bravo. An excellent start to the morning with a cup of coffee in any case! A very satisfying, mild English.


Good pickup on everything! The reason you can't taste the cavendish is because there is none, which was your instinct. You're right, it is a proper english, just not from PS.

Bravo was Esoterica's *Margate*. Lakatia, oriental, and virginia (TB says nothing about the VA in the description, but it's there). Very mild, no casing, no burley, and the twang comes from the oriental. I'd say that's right on the money, Jim.

Amazing :yo:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

This morning I smoked Sample B from Xodar. The sample is a 3" x 1.25" flake, and is very soft, it will easily break apart into long strings. It's difficult to tell from looking at the flake what type of leaves it is made from. The flakes a a subtle but pleasing scent, but again so discernible leaf. I cube cut the flake, and filled it into my Peterson 999 Spigot. The initial light was done with a match, and the tobacco started burning very easily, as the moisture was pretty much perfect. Everything about this tobacco is soft, the tactile feel of it, the scent and even the flavor is subtle, nothing is sticking out to me. It is only when I retrohale that i can pick up on anything to identify the flavors, and I immediately have an idea, after couple more minutes i think my hunch is correct but it may just be that now I am looking for those particular flavors. I finished the bowl with minimal relights, and I am about 90% certain of what style the blend is. Whatever it is this is a blend that could be smoked all day. It's pleasant, subtle, and won't burn out your taste buds. 

I am pretty sure this is a Navy style flake, but Macbaren is the only Navy flake I have smoked and I don't think it is that one so I am going to go with...

Peter Stokkebye Navy Flake.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

User Name said:


> What the....that tobacco gave me such a hard time trying to figure out the flavors :banghead: . Nicely done, Jim. the perfect blind taste test tobacco. Could hardly sleep a wink last night.
> 
> I didn't get any lakatia taste though. My first guess was going to say it was an OTC, but then I edited my response to say it was a C&D. I figured it tasted too good to be OTC :noidea: .


Here's my question before I go out and buy a tub of this stuff. Have either of you tried C&D Bowlegged Bear. This one has 47 million different tobaccos too and it's like playing Where's Waldo to taste anything in it. If it's like that, I'll skip it. But if not, I'd like to pick some up.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Yeah, I almost called shenanigans on that one! C'mon, perfect dark brown flakes that come from indigosmoke, the disciple of IF? What else is it going to be?


Close, but even I wouldn't be _*that*_ obvious. It was University Flake.



> LOL Of course, John and I have been trading quite a bit so I know his blends fairly well. I'd almost take a shot at D just from the picture too! LOL


Shhhh. Don't give away our secrets.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Here's my question before I go out and buy a tub of this stuff. Have either of you tried C&D Bowlegged Bear. This one has 47 million different tobaccos too and it's like playing Where's Waldo to taste anything in it. If it's like that, I'll skip it. But if not, I'd like to pick some up.


I guess it's like a steak with mushrooms and onions and a glass of red wine isn't stew -- but bourguignon can be pretty good too!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Forgot the photo for Bravo, so I'm including the TwoDot test device and the FourDot for Charlie. Hmm...don't seem to be able to get that TwoDot jpg to cooperate. Oh well, on we go.

Charlie seems like burley, Cavendish and perique. Maybe some Virginia lurking in there. Rather a lot of perique, I think, since it seems to have a heavier nicotine hit than Alpha, Bravo, or Delta. Kinda finnicky to keep lit, with a few relights. Never got bitter, so it's not heavily cased at all, no flavorings I could find in it, although it smelled sweet in the bag, kinda fruity. Another good smoke, though, Jimmy! Definitely feel the nicotine in this one! 

I'm going to cheat and go from some of your other threads and say it's Haddo's Delight -- I know you are possession of some of this, so that's a bit unfair of me, but I'm 'fessin' up. Naming any of these things is a crap shoot if you haven't seen them before, so that's going to be it for this one. Definitely a fine fill and I love the nicotine! :tu


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Forgot the photo for Bravo, so I'm including the TwoDot test device and the FourDot for Charlie.
> 
> Charlie seems like burley, Cavendish and perique. Rather a lot of perique, I think, since it seems to have a heavier nicotine hit than Alpha, Bravo, or Delta. Kinda finnicky to keep lit, with a few relights.


Dry her out pretty good before you give her another go.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> Dry her out pretty good before you give her another go.


Damn, caught me in the middle of editing it! I got delayed trying to upload that stinkin TwoDot photo with Bravo! :smash:

Let me try again -- maybe the photos are too big or something. Nope. Got THREE pictures and can't get a single one to upload. :noidea:

OH!! And there's Bravo!! :tu


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I'm going to cheat and go from some of your other threads and say it's Haddo's Delight -- I know you are possession of some of this, so that's a bit unfair of me, but I'm 'fessin' up. Naming any of these things is a crap shoot if you haven't seen them before, so that's going to be it for this one. Definitely a fine fill and I love the nicotine! :tu


It's H&H Burley Kake. No perique in the blend, all that nicotine is burley burley burley. It has some flavorings too, so that probably messed with ya. I get chocolate and like a rum flavor, or some kind of liquor.

Cavendish might have been the virginia mixed with the liquor topping.

Good guess though. I figured you like it since you seem to enjoy burleys. I shipped it with some of the little cakes still intact and I didn't want that to give it away. But something told me you never had it before, so I left it.

Also, I've never had haddo's delight before. Never smoked or held it in my hand. I think canadianpiper was looking to give some away, but at the time, I didn't really have a good cellar to trade with.

I'm glad you enjoyed your samples, I thought pretty long about them. I was hopeing to get some noob so I could just throw whatever in a bag and send it out: .

I'll get to another one of your samples tonight, that walnut was something else though. :croc:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> It's H&H Burley Kake. No perique in the blend, all that nicotine is burley burley burley. It has some flavorings too, so that probably messed with ya. I get chocolate and like a rum flavor, or some kind of liquor.
> 
> Cavendish might have been the virginia mixed with the liquor topping.
> 
> ...


Sheesh, totally missed the whole thing.  The snork was pretty strong, so I figured perique and I guess I was putting the topping on non-existent Cavendish. Could have SWORN I saw you talking about some Haddo's you'd gotten from somewhere, although that only occurred to me after I'd misidentified the components. Hope HBO doesn't see this or they're sure to cancel that new detective series based on my adventures in pipe smoking. (Tip from the top: Don't steal answers off an IDIOT'S test paper!)

This was FUN!! Great smokes you sent, Jimmy-James! Muchas gracias!


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> This morning I smoked Sample B from Xodar. The sample is a 3" x 1.25" flake, and is very soft, it will easily break apart into long strings. It's difficult to tell from looking at the flake what type of leaves it is made from. The flakes a a subtle but pleasing scent, but again so discernible leaf. I cube cut the flake, and filled it into my Peterson 999 Spigot. The initial light was done with a match, and the tobacco started burning very easily, as the moisture was pretty much perfect. Everything about this tobacco is soft, the tactile feel of it, the scent and even the flavor is subtle, nothing is sticking out to me. It is only when I retrohale that i can pick up on anything to identify the flavors, and I immediately have an idea, after couple more minutes i think my hunch is correct but it may just be that now I am looking for those particular flavors. I finished the bowl with minimal relights, and I am about 90% certain of what style the blend is. Whatever it is this is a blend that could be smoked all day. It's pleasant, subtle, and won't burn out your taste buds.
> 
> I am pretty sure this is a Navy style flake, but Macbaren is the only Navy flake I have smoked and I don't think it is that one so I am going to go with...
> 
> Peter Stokkebye Navy Flake.


I have to say you are picking up all the right notes. Both the navy flakes you mentioned have such a light topping the tobacco dominates. You were in the right place, that is SG Best Brown Flake. Great review!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

kneepa said:


> Ahh very nice on the McC...You are correct on the vry little Lat . There is some mature red Va and mellow maryland...with some oriental...two types of Lat. It is McClelland Yenidje Highlander... My favorite mellow lat and sweet oriental..I love the grand orientals from McClelland !
> Basically you are right on. Nice work Jeff


Hmm, I'm not surprised that what I was thinking was perique was Orientals. I came very close to making Yenidje Highlander my second choice instead of the bulk (really, I did). Great stuff (I had a second bowl today after trying sample B), I am enjoying it quite a bit. I'll definitely have to buy some.

Sample B:

I tried sample B tonight. I smoked it out of my new (to me) Mario Grandi author/squash tomato. It was a bear to get lit, but once started it never fully went out and I only needed one or two touch-up relights for the rest of the pipe (don't know for sure if the trouble getting it lit was the tobacco or the pipe since it was my first smoke of each).

Having more trouble figuring this one out. I'm not sure if it is because it was later and I was pretty tired when I smoked it, or what. Some part of it was I was outside smoking with my roommate who had a cigar which made getting anything from the smell nearly impossible.

Upon further inspection, I'm pretty sure this is a rubbed out flake- whether hand rubbed by Mike or "ready rubbed" by the blender, I don't know. There was a little latakia wood smoke smell to it but it wasn't particularly strong. I'm still not 100% sure if the slight spiciness there is perique or maybe some maduro cigar leaf. It wasn't nearly as sweet as Sample A, though it probably has some Virginia (just because almost everything does). It didn't have a particularly strong taste of anything, it mainly just tasted like, tobacco. I did seem to get a bit of a nicotine hit off of it. I think I'm pretty stumped by this one and I don't dare even venture a guess for the blend.

As for my opinion of it, I'll need to try it again to see. It just tasted like tobacco tonight, I couldn't get much more specific. I liked it, but wasn't blown away by it either.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Hmm, I'm not surprised that what I was thinking was perique was Orientals. I came very close to making Yenidje Highlander my second choice instead of the bulk (really, I did). Great stuff (I had a second bowl today after trying sample B), I am enjoying it quite a bit. I'll definitely have to buy some.
> 
> Sample B:
> 
> ...


I tell you what. I did break it up a bit. You can have another shot at it. I will save the answer. I basically get what you are saying. I bought this a little while back after reading some reviews on it. Maybe the time it sat at the B&M had some effect on it. You will understand when I tell you what it is.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Well Johns Sample A that I set him up with was one of those hard ones but had more of a selfish reasoning. This Aro that I gave him is from a local B&M and I really like it. They only have 2 pipe tobaccos in bulk (its a cigar place really) and the clerk told me the owner makes it himself. I have tried to get more info but the last 2 people wouldnt share much about it.
They call it Tuttle's Fireside, which to me is a great name. The texture and moisture content is just like he described. No bite which was nice for a new pipe smoker like me when I first found this tobacco. John was really spot on in his descriptions of this blend. Let me know if you want more?


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

well I checked my mail today and I found Bryans envelope and he enclosed 4 samples marked A-D all ribbon cuts.
Soo I get to break out my Peterson Prince bowl and give them all a try. But by smelling the bags I know one is a English, the other maybe a aro (shrug)
troy


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

laloin's (Troy's) end came yesterday (thanks for the generous samples), but get this...

I just received a promotion at work and this moves me from agreement to non-agreement. Long story short, I've got to re-up life insurance. I not up for quadruple the payment so I have to abstain from smoking for a week (at least) so that I come up negative on the blood test.

But I'll play along so as not to hold up the show. Using only my sense of sight, smell and feel I have determined that:

Sample A - Nice, dark broken flake. Smells strongly of raisins and molasses with slight suggestion of soy sauce in the background. I can recognize the "pattern" in how this flake has fallen apart (it's one of my favorites). The darkness and strength of the aroma is a little puzzling. My guess is that this is Rattray's Marlin flake! If I'm right, you HAVE to tell me if you got this in the 50g/100g tin or bulk and where from cuz yours smells downright heavenly!

Sample B - Fine-grained, 1" x 2 3/4" flakes of bright virginia. Nice, clean hay notes with only a slight mustiness that gives the impression that this might contain Perique. My guess is Peter Stokkebye's Luxury Navy Flake.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Xodar said:


> I have to say you are picking up all the right notes. Both the navy flakes you mentioned have such a light topping the tobacco dominates. You were in the right place, that is SG Best Brown Flake. Great review!


BBF Huh? I almost guessed SG Navy Flake but that wouldn't have put me any closer. I've only smoked one bowl of BBF and that was from a zipoc bag and past it's prime, this was a much better sample. Thanks!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I smoked sample B on my way from work to a cigar lounge where I had a cigar with a co-worker. I smoked it out of my Ben Wade De Luxe apple. The lighting issues I had yesterday I did not have today (I hope it was just a fluke yesterday, not the pipe). Smoking in my car I got the smell of the pipe and I am now sure it has latakia (not a lot, but it seemed to have that wood smoke aroma). I'm not so sure about anything else. The tangy/spicy flavor I thought before might be perique I'm now thinking may be Orientals (but I'm not 100% sure). I can't really comment on the nic level this time since I had a cigar right afterward. I liked it a lot better than I did last night. I think it has Virginias but I can't even say for sure about that. I'm really not sure what this is. If I didn't think there was latakia and I was more sure about the Virginia I might guess Irish Flake based on the nic hit I thought I felt last night but then it doesn't have either perique or Orientals. I'm pretty stumped.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I got Commander Quan's package today, and found 4 samples! 

I decided I would tackle them alphabetically, so here goes sample A.

Light brown tobaccos, what appear to be three different kinds color-wise, in a cut that is short and broad. There is a light musky tobacco smell from the bag. The tobacco is nicely dry, right about where I like to smoke it.

Loaded up a non-english cob, charred once, and the bowl lit easily. Burns nicely without a lot of tending. My unrefined palate seems to get some nutty burley notes from this. A little bit of nose sting, maybe a small dose of perique in the blend? There does not appear to be any casing, and there is no muskiness in the taste.

It seems to get more rich as the bowl goes on. I still think there is burley there, but it is not alone and I am unsure about the perique. My experience with orientals is limited, could that be what is causing the tingle?

Just getting to the back end now and I seem to taste some VA in there. I begin to think more that this may be a VA/Burley/Perique. The nicotine level seems to be adequate or a little better, it is satisfying.

I am going to guess a blend I have considered but not tried, Haunted Bookshop.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Dammmn! Your good. It's not Haunted Bookshop, but it is another C&D Burley Virginia Perique. It's 3 Friars with almost 2 years of age on it. What did you think of it? This is a blend that I keep attempting to like but there is something about it that just doesn't thrill me.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Contrabass Bry said:


> laloin's (Troy's) end came yesterday (thanks for the generous samples), but get this...
> 
> I just received a promotion at work and this moves me from agreement to non-agreement. Long story short, I've got to re-up life insurance. I not up for quadruple the payment so I have to abstain from smoking for a week (at least) so that I come up negative on the blood test.
> 
> ...


Lol Contrabass, yes sample A is Marlin flake, it came in a 50gram tin that probley was sitting on the store self at my local B&M for a while, I'm guessing a year, that and I put the long broken flake into a jar and left it there for a couple of months heehe.
where you get the soy sauce smell I'm not quite too sure on heheh. I enjoy Marlin flake every soo often, that long ansie/liquace finish put me off. But nice every soo often.
Sample B nope not Peter Stokkebye's LNF, I'll let you sweat it out a week and you can smoke a flake after you pass your blood test, and then you tell me what it taste like heheheh
btw gratz on the promotion, hope it means more money towards PAD and TAD attacks hahah
troy


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok today I got to try Sample A from Contrabass this afternoon, I was right on one thing, the smell reminded me of a peat turf fire, for sure English blend. When I put fire to tobacco wow really nice leather/peat turf fire taste. and something else playing in the background when I retrohaled, I got the sweet grassish/hay notes of stoved Virginia, and something else sorta of spicy. Not Perique, caz Perique has Peppery notes, and tickles my nose.
I was thinking hmmm maybe a Oriental leaf, caz it's both spicy and sweet, and it blends soo well wit the cypress Latakia, that I know. I can tell the difference between the 2 differents kinds of Latakia.
hmmm Latakia, Oriental, and stoved Virginia...thinking a Balkan.
it's a blend I've never tried, perhaps Balkan sicianie
you spoofed me good Bryan heheh
troy


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I received my trade from neonblackjack today and I spent all day sniffing the unopened package waiting for the chance to take it home to check out the contents. When I opened it up, I found 4 baggies of tobaccos marked A-D, and I knew that this was going to be harder than I thought to try and figure out tobacco blends without the benefit of packaging.

I 'll post pictures later, but I had to try out sample "A" immediately, so I went outside and loaded up a bowl in an estate poker that I hadn't used in a while so not to contaminate the tobacco. Visually, this was obviously a cubed burley blend, it was composed of broken small cubes with with a very small proportion of light ribbon-cut leaf -VA perhaps? Kinda light colored to be a cavendish. Sticking my nose in the bag, all I could detect was a whiskey scent. 

I lit the pipe and took a puff. Hmmm, first taste was of liquor, but this quickly burned-away and I could taste the nuttiness of the burley with a bit of coffee aftertaste. Not bitey, it smoked well with a few relights and kept with the nutty flavors one would expect from a burley blend. After 1/2 the bowl, the flavor developed a smokey taste followed by a slight sweet aftertaste. I smoked it all the way down to ash, a nice dry smoke with no gurgle or moisture left in the pipe.

What is it? I have no idea. I've smoke PS cubed burley, but that has a sweetish topping and no whiskey. The only other cubed tobacco I've had was Sillem's Musketeer, which has vanilla flavoring. Definitely not either of these.

It is a nice tobacco for smokers who really like the taste of burley and a slow quiet smoke. I can see myself having the next pipe with a cup of good coffee or maybe a single malt.

Well neonblackjack, you've got me stumped so far. You said that you wanted to "really confound" me and you've kept your word. A whiskey-flavored burley?


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Very nice job on the ingredients! Lucky for you, this blend has both types of latakia involved!
The orientals are Drama and Yenidje which I think are in only slightly more present than the latakia, which in my book makes it a Balkan. Sweet virginia fills in the gaps (if there were any). :wink:

This is the most refined tobacco I have ever had the joy to smoke:
McClelland's Wilderness.

Nice work, my friend!

I thought the Marlin flake was suspiciously dark and sweet smelling! I've have GOT to get some more and put some age on it. NIRVANA!

I will take a taste of Sample B the first opportunity I get!

Looking forward to your impressions of the next samples...



laloin said:


> Ok today I got to try Sample A from Contrabass this afternoon, I was right on one thing, the smell reminded me of a peat turf fire, for sure English blend. When I put fire to tobacco wow really nice leather/peat turf fire taste. and something else playing in the background when I retrohaled, I got the sweet grassish/hay notes of stoved Virginia, and something else sorta of spicy. Not Perique, caz Perique has Peppery notes, and tickles my nose.
> I was thinking hmmm maybe a Oriental leaf, caz it's both spicy and sweet, and it blends soo well wit the cypress Latakia, that I know. I can tell the difference between the 2 differents kinds of Latakia.
> hmmm Latakia, Oriental, and stoved Virginia...thinking a Balkan.
> it's a blend I've never tried, perhaps Balkan sicianie
> ...


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Dammmn! Your good. It's not Haunted Bookshop, but it is another C&D Burley Virginia Perique. It's 3 Friars with almost 2 years of age on it. What did you think of it? This is a blend that I keep attempting to like but there is something about it that just doesn't thrill me.


Wow, closer than I expected to be. And honestly, I think my opinion is similar to yours. It wasn't bad, but didn't really blow my skirt up. It was interesting trying to decipher the different tobaccos. I will smoke another bowl without concentrating so much and see how it does.

On to sample B:
Thick brown broken flake. A little chunky, rich earthy smell with a hint of something I believe is a dark VA. I am picking up VA and the smell, and maybe lightly the nutty scent of burley, not sure.
Moisture level seems good, just a light rub out to get it loaded into another MM cob (Just the way my rotation worked out). It has a smell a little like IF to me, although it's a little lighter in color.

A little tough to light, but once lit did ok with a few relights on the way. No casing apparent, but did get a little nose sting, although I can't detect perique flavor. Definitely VA in this but seems like VA+ something. I can almost detect some nutty burley but I am waffling on each sip, it may just be dark virginias. Has a mouthfeel to the smoke, leaves a pleasant taste of tobacco. Tastes like a little more VA sweetness coming through as the bowl gets going.

Halfway through the flavors reeally come together, hard to distinguish individual notes. Still seems like a VA plus, but the plus eludes me. Possibly Kentucky? VA's develop more clearly as the bowl burns down, just a slight bite but I am probably smoking too fast.

I like this ok. More earthy than most VA flakes I have smoked. Has the slight tingle in the back of my throat and in my nose that makes me think perique but I am less sure now.

I am going to guess a flake that I have a tin of but have not tried yet, Rattray's marlin flake.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

neonblackjack. OK, I cheated and went online searching for what I smoked, closest I could find was Altadis Rum Burley (with VA & Cav). 

Am I close?


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

CWL said:


> neonblackjack. OK, I cheated and went online searching for what I smoked, closest I could find was Altadis Rum Burley (with VA & Cav).
> 
> Am I close?


Ha, So far! In my mind at least...

This blind taste test really is amazing for this reason. Who would expect that you would peg a premium G.L. Pease blend as an Altadis? Maybe there isn't much difference?

Sample A is Pease Barbary Coast. It's one of the most finicky blends for my taste buds. I have had some smokes that were near perfect - fruity, chocolately, nutty, rich and smooth - yet I've had others, in the exact same pipe, near the same time of day and weather, when Barbary Coast won't give me anything, just tastes like burnt air. I have yet to get it down to a science, but when it's good, it's _really_ good.

And the rum/whiskey scent that you were picking up is actually Brandy. That's what gives it that pungent winey smell.

Your guess was quite good as far as ingredients, though. Cube cut burley dominates, with a fair presence of ribboned VA. But would you have guessed there's perique in there!?


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

:tape:...


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> I smoked sample B on my way from work to a cigar lounge where I had a cigar with a co-worker. I smoked it out of my Ben Wade De Luxe apple. The lighting issues I had yesterday I did not have today (I hope it was just a fluke yesterday, not the pipe). Smoking in my car I got the smell of the pipe and I am now sure it has latakia (not a lot, but it seemed to have that wood smoke aroma). I'm not so sure about anything else. The tangy/spicy flavor I thought before might be perique I'm now thinking may be Orientals (but I'm not 100% sure). I can't really comment on the nic level this time since I had a cigar right afterward. I liked it a lot better than I did last night. I think it has Virginias but I can't even say for sure about that. I'm really not sure what this is. If I didn't think there was latakia and I was more sure about the Virginia I might guess Irish Flake based on the nic hit I thought I felt last night but then it doesn't have either perique or Orientals. I'm pretty stumped.


Sample B is Pirate Kake. Burl Lat and Turkish.
Now this is supposed to be a Lat bomb but , like you I'm not getting alot of Latakia. To be honest I had this in a mason jar and haven't smoked it in awhile. It still smells nice but, I smoked some yesterday and I wasn't getting the Lat...I wasn't getting much of anything. I wonder what happened. I recall it being stronger when I first got it. 
I'm a little bummed out here because I have two big pieces of kake here and it seemed to have lost its "smoking flavor" even tho it kept its tin flavor.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

neonblackjack said:


> Ha, So far! In my mind at least...
> 
> This blind taste test really is amazing for this reason. Who would expect that you would peg a premium G.L. Pease blend as an Altadis? Maybe there isn't much difference?
> 
> ...


Whups! Foot in mouth! That's what I get for getting my answers from the internet! Sorry for the Altadis comment, don't want to cheapen your baccy like that.

I'll have to have another smoke or two, but I think this tobacco can grow on me, but I think that I have to be careful with it.

Thank you for introducing something to me that I would never have thought about on my own. Salud!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Xodar said:


> On to sample B:
> Thick brown broken flake. A little chunky, rich earthy smell with a hint of something I believe is a dark VA. I am picking up VA and the smell, and maybe lightly the nutty scent of burley, not sure.
> Moisture level seems good, just a light rub out to get it loaded into another MM cob (Just the way my rotation worked out). It has a smell a little like IF to me, although it's a little lighter in color.
> 
> ...


You are right about the Virgina...This was G.L. Pease Union Square.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

My samples still havent arrived - sniffle. I need a hug.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> You are right about the Virgina...This was G.L. Pease Union Square.


 Interesting, by the end I wasn't sure but for a while there I was sure I tasted something beyond the VA's. I have to say that's not where my thoughts were going, but that's why this kind of thing is so fun. Yet another reason for me to sample across Mr. Pease's wares. Thanks for the taste!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

kneepa said:


> Sample B is Pirate Kake. Burl Lat and Turkish.
> Now this is supposed to be a Lat bomb but , like you I'm not getting alot of Latakia. To be honest I had this in a mason jar and haven't smoked it in awhile. It still smells nice but, I smoked some yesterday and I wasn't getting the Lat...I wasn't getting much of anything. I wonder what happened. I recall it being stronger when I first got it.
> I'm a little bummed out here because I have two big pieces of kake here and it seemed to have lost its "smoking flavor" even tho it kept its tin flavor.


How long have you had it jarred up? Latakia does mellow out with time so if it is a couple years it would be a lot weaker. If it was just a few months to a year, that does seem to be far too quick for it to mellow out that much. This did have _far_ more lat smell than lat taste. I did like it (not as much the first time, it didn't taste like much, but the second time it was fine), and I may order some down the road occasionally just for a slightly different English from my usual choices. Back to the latakia, whether it is a couple years old and the latakia mellowed normally, or it is newer and it weakened far too fast, you can always get back some of the strength on what you have left by buying some straight lat and adding it if you want to.

Anyway, you picked two good choices. Both have some nice character to them, I definitely like a good English tobacco. I really liked the Yenidje Highlander (Sample A) quite a bit, in fact I'll probably order some tonight. Thanks very much, this was fun.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Troutman22 said:


> My samples still havent arrived - sniffle. I need a hug.


if your partner doesn't come through, PM me I will be happy to send out two for you!

anda:

I am total noob but heck this is fun


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> So I have tried both and here goes for my super noob guess:
> 
> Sample A is a flake (of course) and is really strong. I think it might be something like Irish Flake. I haven't tried much flake to be sure but it sure is strong and woah does my wife hate that smell. She thought I was smoking a cigar out there again.
> 
> ...


A was University Flake, and B was McClellend's Scottish Mixture

close!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW got home from work and there my samples are!!! Zfog has puff math issues as well, its Zogg but he must be in a fog. I got an A, B, C, D, E and and X!!! Awesome job Z.

I couldnt wait to join the fun so started with my A sample. This stuff is as black as night. Gotta be an Aromatic Cavendish. The tobak was much drier than I am used to smoking. It has a smell of licorice I believe, definately something sweet. Loaded a bowl and one match later we were off and running. The room note was great. I got a little bit of spice in there somewhere and a whole lot of sweet. A very decent smoke. I didnt detect much of a nic hit at all so I am sticking with my Aromatic choice, maybe a house blend from somewhere.

Can't wait to try the rest.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

astripp said:


> A was University Flake, and B was McClellend's Scottish Mixture
> 
> close!


sweet, I don't feel so bad now...

yours A was Westminster and B was Sterlings 1776 Nantucket Cherry. I love the cherry because I can smoke it in the house.

Sterlings doesn't make bad tobacco and I don't think many people know about his operation. Plus he gives out free samples!

:bounce:


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Troutman22 said:


> WOW got home from work and there my samples are!!! Zfog has puff math issues as well, its Zogg but he must be in a fog. I got an A, B, C, D, E and and X!!! Awesome job Z.
> 
> I couldnt wait to join the fun so started with my A sample. This stuff is as black as night. Gotta be an Aromatic Cavendish. The tobak was much drier than I am used to smoking. It has a smell of licorice I believe, definately something sweet. Loaded a bowl and one match later we were off and running. The room note was great. I got a little bit of spice in there somewhere and a whole lot of sweet. A very decent smoke. I didnt detect much of a nic hit at all so I am sticking with my Aromatic choice, maybe a house blend from somewhere.
> 
> Can't wait to try the rest.


glad he came through for you. Happy days! :rockon:


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

canadianpiper said:


> Here we go, just smoked Sample A that I recieved from Ruralhipster/Roy and I have to say off the bat the intial tin note is that of a fig stew and upon lighting I was blasted with a sweet peppery billow one that seemed very familiar minus the spicy peppery note. There is some sweetness coming through which I think is coming from a virginia base. Its not until the mid point that I get what the familiarity is and thats Uni Flake. I am lead to believe there is a pinch of Burley I am getting a bit of nuttyness its defo a no bite blend, Based on the reaction my throat is having and the dark leaf I see there must be some Cavandish. If I had to guess one thing for sure, this is not a GLP blend it is cut to fine..
> I am stumped.
> 
> Sample B coming soon.


Ok sample B first off tin not was superb Latakia for sure and something sweet Virginia's or some Orientals its a good mixture of Light, Dark and Med colored strands that are fine cut but not a shag. Lighting it was easy and so far stays lit nicely I got the latakia which I love The intial light gave me a cigar leaf taste so I am curious, there is some sweetness to this and I cannot confirm if its a virginia at first but after smoking through the bowl I am almost certain its an Oriental. Based on what I can gather I would guess Black Mallory I would say Red Rapparee but I dont think that has latakia in it. Either way it is a fantastic smoke.
On a side note I just recieved another package from SmokinTaz with several samples to go through from A to E. and they smell great. Just means more smokin.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> WOW got home from work and there my samples are!!! Zfog has puff math issues as well, its Zogg but he must be in a fog. I got an A, B, C, D, E and and X!!! Awesome job Z.
> 
> I couldnt wait to join the fun so started with my A sample. This stuff is as black as night. Gotta be an Aromatic Cavendish. The tobak was much drier than I am used to smoking. It has a smell of licorice I believe, definately something sweet. Loaded a bowl and one match later we were off and running. The room note was great. I got a little bit of spice in there somewhere and a whole lot of sweet. A very decent smoke. I didnt detect much of a nic hit at all so I am sticking with my Aromatic choice, maybe a house blend from somewhere.
> 
> Can't wait to try the rest.


oh yeah, A is def sweet. i actually just opened up the tin and it was pretty dry. Any guesses on that one?

I'll start on yours soon, sorry ive been delayed with it.. stupid exams!

BTW obviously.. i got the stuff troutman send at the beggining of the week. on top of being super busy ive been pretty stuffed up lately and probably couldnt discern a bowl of fine tobacco from a burnt shoe


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Had a chance to smoke a couple bowls of the samplers that I received from ruralhipster.

*Sample A:* medium with some light color leaf. Smells of sweet virgina with orange like scent. First few puffs I want to say it has cigar leaf as it was like puffing on a cigar. I want to say it has a bit of perique but I've always had trouble detecting minute amounts. Definitely a stronger blend then what I'm used to. This would be a good after dinner or after a nice big steak kind of smoke for me.

*Sample B:* English blend with mixed light and dark leaf. A light citrus aroma mixed with latakia is very pleasing to the senses. An easy start to the day as the latakia is very muted and would also be an okay all day smoke if you're just puttering around the house. Could this be Bald Headed Teacher?

Thanks for all the samplers Roy, looking forward to trying the other three.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

canadianpiper said:


> Ok sample B first off tin not was superb Latakia for sure and something sweet Virginia's or some Orientals its a good mixture of Light, Dark and Med colored strands that are fine cut but not a shag. Lighting it was easy and so far stays lit nicely I got the latakia which I love The intial light gave me a cigar leaf taste so I am curious, there is some sweetness to this and I cannot confirm if its a virginia at first but after smoking through the bowl I am almost certain its an Oriental. Based on what I can gather I would guess Black Mallory I would say Red Rapparee but I dont think that has latakia in it. Either way it is a fantastic smoke.
> On a side note I just recieved another package from SmokinTaz with several samples to go through from A to E. and they smell great. Just means more smokin.


Well I am smoking Sample A from SmokinTaz and out of the bag the sent was very nice Its defo an Aro of some sort but I cannot detect the type, its very lightly cased, there is a nuttyness to it I belive it to be the burley. I can taste maybe a hint of cavendish and vanilla also a sweet caramel flavour. I am certain its a Burley/Cav blend with maybe a touch of light leaf Virginia, tastes familiar I can say that its a Brigham but cant pick out which one. Tasty.
Sample B coming soon.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

canadianpiper said:


> Well I am smoking Sample A from SmokinTaz and out of the bag the sent was very nice Its defo an Aro of some sort but I cannot detect the type, its very lightly cased, there is a nuttyness to it I belive it to be the burley. I can taste maybe a hint of cavendish and vanilla also a sweet caramel flavour. I am certain its a Burley/Cav blend with maybe a touch of light leaf Virginia, tastes familiar I can say that its a Brigham but cant pick out which one. Tasty.
> Sample B coming soon.


Glad you like one of my favorite aros John. You are so close, well done!

Butternut Burley


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

SmoknTaz said:


> Glad you like one of my favorite aros John. You are so close, well done!
> 
> Butternut Burley


Yeah this is so fun. Just to confirm was it Butternut Burley? Sample B coming Tomorrow.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

canadianpiper said:


> Yeah this is so fun. Just to confirm was it Butternut Burley? Sample B coming Tomorrow.


Yes it is Butternut Burley. Looking forward to your thoughts on B.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

SmoknTaz said:


> Had a chance to smoke a couple bowls of the samplers that I received from ruralhipster.
> 
> *Sample A:* medium with some light color leaf. Smells of sweet virgina with orange like scent. First few puffs I want to say it has cigar leaf as it was like puffing on a cigar. I want to say it has a bit of perique but I've always had trouble detecting minute amounts. Definitely a stronger blend then what I'm used to. This would be a good after dinner or after a nice big steak kind of smoke for me.
> 
> ...


Sample A is the infamous Royal Yacht From Dunhill, I call it the velvet hammer as it is a smooth full virginia to my tastebuds but puts me down for the count in the nicotine dept.

Sample B is Rattaray's 7 Reserve. An all day oriental forward English that I enjoy with a cup of tea early in the day. While nothing spectacular it is very unoffensive.

BTW BHT from 4noggs is a great if you enjoy burleys and light englishes, it should be something you try. I'd send you a sample but I finished of my supply last month..


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

canadianpiper said:


> Well I am smoking Sample A from SmokinTaz and out of the bag the sent was very nice Its defo an Aro of some sort but I cannot detect the type, its very lightly cased, there is a nuttyness to it I belive it to be the burley. I can taste maybe a hint of cavendish and vanilla also a sweet caramel flavour. I am certain its a Burley/Cav blend with maybe a touch of light leaf Virginia, tastes familiar I can say that its a Brigham but cant pick out which one. Tasty.
> Sample B coming soon.


Sample B from SmokinTaz is a Flake a good mixture of light and Dark leaning a bit more to the dark leaf and I must say it smells fantastic and not overwhelming a bit like chocolate and when takin in deeply I get a raisin scent. I am guessing its a virginia it smokes sweet with the initial smoke I get chocolate but then smooths out into a raisin type taste with even a hint of coffee. As bowl empties I detect a tiny bit more Milk and Coffee taste which is very pleasing. No bite at all. At first I might have guessed Bob's Chocolate flake but there is no lakeland in it at all either way its a great easy smoke but I am stumped with this one.
Thanks again guys for all the samples, tons of fun this was.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

ruralhipster said:


> Sample A is the infamous Royal Yacht From Dunhill, I call it the velvet hammer as it is a smooth full virginia to my tastebuds but puts me down for the count in the nicotine dept.
> 
> Sample B is Rattaray's 7 Reserve. An all day oriental forward English that I enjoy with a cup of tea early in the day. While nothing spectacular it is very unoffensive.
> 
> BTW BHT from 4noggs is a great if you enjoy burleys and light englishes, it should be something you try. I'd send you a sample but I finished of my supply last month..


Thanks to you Roy I have sampled three new blends and still two more to go! Royal Yacht has been on my radar for a while now and now I wonder no more. 

Working on my second bowl of Mac Baren Club Blend. _"A roll-cake tobacco, spun from rich, matured Virginia and choice Cavendish tobaccos giving Club Blend its medium strength and delightful aroma."_ I'm really enjoying this one, so much so I'm going to put it on the top of my to get list. I'd give this a 4 out of 5!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

canadianpiper said:


> Sample B from SmokinTaz is a Flake a good mixture of light and Dark leaning a bit more to the dark leaf and I must say it smells fantastic and not overwhelming a bit like chocolate and when takin in deeply I get a raisin scent. I am guessing its a virginia it smokes sweet with the initial smoke I get chocolate but then smooths out into a raisin type taste with even a hint of coffee. As bowl empties I detect a tiny bit more Milk and Coffee taste which is very pleasing. No bite at all. At first I might have guessed Bob's Chocolate flake but there is no lakeland in it at all either way its a great easy smoke but I am stumped with this one.
> Thanks again guys for all the samples, tons of fun this was.


I hear FVF gets even better with some age. Don't hate me if you get hooked on this one! :tease:


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, I dug into the samples that CWL sent me. There are four blends: two flakes and two loose. All look dark and delicious.

And CWL, I might hate you. If the one I've tried is what I think it is, you may have ruined me.

Sample B is four solid rich brown flakes with sparse waves of lighter tobac. Streaked across them are gorgeous patches of that legendary bloom, glittering like tiny jewels. I've never before seen bloom, but I knew what it was the second I spotted it. The flakes smell remarkable - sweet, barbeque-like, toasty meaty and rich. This is when I got scared, because I knew that I was in for a remarkable smoking experience, and I suspected that this is a certain well-hyped flake that I have little hope of finding.

So I folded a flake and stuffed it into my Stanwell zulu, the champion smoker of my collection. The baccy took to the flame nicely, and didn't even think about biting. I was soon greeted with thick volumes of smoke, tasting like mellow, creamy, rich virginia tobac. The whole smoke was easy to control, very mellow yet full - nutty, creamy, toasty, with hints of vanilla and some herby spiciness here and there. It burnt all the way to the bottom with only a few easy relights, and the nic hit was definitely there, but hit the perfect level - I felt tranquil and composed, but not yet a little silly or clumsy like I can get with IF. Overall, a consistent and easy smoke with rich, constant virginia sweetness and those extra notes of smokiness and herbs that add so much, leaving me at the end in a perfect state of tobacco-induced solace.

CWL...is this SG Full Virginia Flake? If it is, you've ruined me. This could be my desert island smoke, but I won't be able to find it before I get stranded!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Nope! I didn't want to make it that easy for you. Do you want to smoke another flake and give it another guess, or do you want to know what it is?

As for me, I've had 2 small bowls of Sample B and it is confounding me as to what it is. I can detect the VaPer, but what else is in there? I'm still working on this...


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

CWL said:


> Nope! I didn't want to make it that easy for you. Do you want to smoke another flake and give it another guess, or do you want to know what it is?
> 
> As for me, I've had 2 small bowls of Sample B and it is confounding me as to what it is. I can detect the VaPer, but what else is in there? I'm still working on this...


Whew...that's a bit of a relief, I think. Let me have another go at it later. Now that I'm not obsessing over whether it's FVF, I can perhaps consider it more objectively.

I'm not surprised that Sample B is confounding you. It's a bit of an oddball. There are a few unexpected elements at play, as well as its being a light aromatic.

This is fun!

EDIT: Wait a minute. Maybe this should be fairly obvious to me. I gave the flakes another sniff and then went and sniffed a light english mixture, and now I think that sweet smokey bbq-ish smell must be latakia.

Could it be a Va/Lat flake? It was surprisingly smooth and buttery, and not so smokey. Maybe it uses Syrian latakia?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I do want to thank Indigosmoke again for sending me the Sample of University Flake. I have smoked all of it and now had to open my tin that I had to alleviate the shakes I had from withdrawals! I now get the berry (plume) flavor more which is so light but there. I have to say this is one of my favs now. I look forward to buying many tins and getting some age one them since I have noticed his sample was more dark and rich. This flake ages well. I hope th IF isnt as addictive


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

I just wanted to give a big thank you to commander for setting this up. I got two different tobacco's that I have never tried. One I never will again and one that I really love and just ordered a tin. 

I guess that's what it's all about and I just wanted to say thanks!


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

SmoknTaz said:


> I hear FVF gets even better with some age. Don't hate me if you get hooked on this one! :tease:


 Ah man Ken I am glad you sent that sample it was one of NICEST smokes in a while and yeah I am hooked but the good thing is that I have 2 tins that have been cellared for about 6 months now. Looks like I have to pop one.
Thanks man.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This looks like it was a lot of fun. Hopefully my pallete is ready the next time around!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

So i broke into Sample B today from troutman, Sample A said to let it dry a bit and i was in a bit of a rush to get out on the deck and get some work done (on my laptop) + have a pipe, so i went for B

sample B:
looks like a lot of virginia?
lites and packs nice and easily, has a sweet prelight smell to it, almost mildy-aromatic?
i really like this, puffed it a bit too much and got a little bite... but thats my fault.
i think i tatse a little burley in there, but i honestly am very new to pipe smoking 
im still a little congested too 
getting a fruitiness on retrohaling, though im still stuffy and its a little strong for me to retrohale 
i let it go out because food was ready (woopsie) and relit it 20 minutes later when i tasted a bit of that fruity tobacco even after some italian sausages and went "oh man, wheres my pipe!?"

Based on a shot in the dark.. im guessing its... dunhill standard or royal yacht (having never smoked either just looking at descriptions XD)


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I've been enjoying following this thread for the last week and my samples just arrived yesterday from MarkC. Thanks to all who have spent the time to post their musings on their blind tasting samples. It's fun to read your descriptions and try to guess what your samples are. And of course, special thanks to Commander Quan for inviting us all to this entertaining and enlightening event!

I haven't had a chance to smoke any of my samples yet but MarkC sent 4 *huge* samples simply labeled A,B,C,D.

*Sample A* appears to be a broken flake of mostly medium reddish-browns with some darker layers in the broken flakes. 
*Sample B* appears to be a coarse/ribbon cut blend of light and medium red-browns with occasional black flecks.
*Sample C* is a thick stack of flakes, mostly appearing to be medium browns and reds with some light browns interlaced throughout.
*Sample D* is an english or balkan blend. A mostly very dark brown and black blend with flecks of lighter browns, reddish-browns, and greyish-greens. Latakia is unquestionably present and I'm nearly certain I can smell some orientals, so early on I'm leaning toward a balkan-style blend.

I'll snap some pix and put them up here as I start to smoke 'em.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

neonblackjack said:


> EDIT: Wait a minute. Maybe this should be fairly obvious to me. I gave the flakes another sniff and then went and sniffed a light english mixture, and now I think that sweet smokey bbq-ish smell must be latakia.
> 
> Could it be a Va/Lat flake? It was surprisingly smooth and buttery, and not so smokey. Maybe it uses Syrian latakia?


Now you're going down the right path. Yes, it is a Va + Lat flake.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

CWL said:


> Now you're going down the right path. Yes, it is a Va + Lat flake.


Penzance?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> I
> *Sample C* is a thick stack of flakes, mostly appearing to be medium browns and reds with some light browns interlaced throughout.


Yeah, it almost took a crowbar to get those apart from the rest of the tin!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

neonblackjack said:


> Penzance?


Nope!

I'll give you a clue: you are right about Samuel Gawith!

As for me. Even though Sample B has a strong raisin & fig scent and is very sweet to smoke, I keep getting a hint of Latakia throughout, not much, but a hint of it. I'm also getting an occasional bit of vanilla from this.

This made from various broken cut tobaccos and I'm seeing big pieces of black tobacco, too big to be perique, is it Cavendish?

If I was to hazard a guess without having tried it before, I'm guessing Haddo's Delight.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

CWL said:


> Nope!
> 
> I'll give you a clue: you are right about Samuel Gawith!
> 
> ...


Balkan Flake!

If it's not that...then I'm ready for the answer.

This is great. I didn't even know that VA/Lat flakes were a thing, and now I've found one of the best baccys I've ever tried. I'm pretty sure that it would have been a long time, if ever, before I tried this kind of blend, but now it will surely be part of the rotation. And the best part - if it's Balkan Flake, it's actually somewhat available! I assumed it was Sam G because of the obvious quality of the baccy and its presentation, though this is my first SG baccy.

As for your Sample B: Haddo's Delight is a good guess, considering the ingredients, but not quite right. I'll give you a hint. It's a house blend of a prominent B&M and e-tailer from a certain windy city...


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

neonblackjack said:


> Balkan Flake!
> 
> If it's not that...then I'm ready for the answer.
> 
> This is great. I didn't even know that VA/Lat flakes were a thing, and now I've found one of the best baccys I've ever tried. I'm pretty sure that it would have been a long time, if ever, before I tried this kind of blend, but now it will surely be part of the rotation. And the best part - if it's Balkan Flake, it's actually somewhat available! I assumed it was Sam G because of the obvious quality of the baccy and its presentation, though this is my first SG baccy.


Yep! Balkan Flake it is!

Surprising how a simple VA+Lat flake can taste so good, huh? That sample I sent has been jarred for a little over 1 year, just enough for the Va to crystalize like you see on the flakes. I'm looking forward to seeing it after 2-3-5 years!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> sample B:
> looks like a lot of virginia?
> lites and packs nice and easily, has a sweet prelight smell to it, almost mildy-aromatic?
> i really like this, puffed it a bit too much and got a little bite... but thats my fault.
> ...


Zogg, well done my man, very well done. Here is what the tin says:
"A mellow mixture designed to bridge the gap between aromatic and English style blends. Comprised of golden and dark brown Virginia with a sprinkling of Black Cavendish, this excellent blend bears a natural fragrance accompanied by subtle notes of caramel and apricot."
Its called Winding Road from Ashton. I pickd it up on a whim from P&C to get free shipping. It does bite so go slow.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Firedawg said:


> I do want to thank Indigosmoke again for sending me the Sample of University Flake. I have smoked all of it and now had to open my tin that I had to alleviate the shakes I had from withdrawals! I now get the berry (plume) flavor more which is so light but there. I have to say this is one of my favs now. I look forward to buying many tins and getting some age one them since I have noticed his sample was more dark and rich. This flake ages well. I hope th IF isnt as addictive


I'm glad you like it! As for IF...well...it's different that UF but similar in a way as well so you might find you have two favorites.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> Zogg, well done my man, very well done. Here is what the tin says:
> "A mellow mixture designed to bridge the gap between aromatic and English style blends. Comprised of golden and dark brown Virginia with a sprinkling of Black Cavendish, this excellent blend bears a natural fragrance accompanied by subtle notes of caramel and apricot."
> Its called Winding Road from Ashton. I pickd it up on a whim from P&C to get free shipping. It does bite so go slow.


wow i thought my pipe palate was horrible compared to my (relatively good) cigar one, guess i was wrong! surprised it actually says its "between an aro and english" cause thats exactly what it smelled like.. it smelled like an aro but burned and tasted like an english (of which ive had.. two englishes before lol)

I'm adding this to my "get some next time you order a pipe cause im def getting more pipes" list.

It bit me a few times but in between those it was fantastic :]

any guesses on A or do you want me to tell you what it was?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Savinelli Black Cavendish lol - I thought it might be a house blend but then you said you opened a tin. I havent a clue. Please tell me


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Just tried Dawg's Sample B. 

The sample is a dark brown broken flake. The tin note has a chocolately scent reminiscent of burley with perhaps a bit of sweetness from perique. Upon first light I get a nice, strong tobacco flavor and quite a bit of spicy sweetness. As the bowl develops the spice begins to really make it's presence felt. It doesn't really have an oriental quality, so I'm guessing the burn if from perique. The blend smokes kind of hot for me. There is a little sweetness which may be from the perique but perhaps there is some VA in this flake as well. There is a bit of nicotine in this one which is nice. A good solid smoke, but a little too much spice and burn to be a regular smoke for me. 

So what is this little devil? This is a tough one. The flake reminds me of a lot of the broken flakes from C&D so even though I really have no idea I'll guess one of the Burley Flakes or perhaps Exhausted Rooster?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> Savinelli Black Cavendish lol - I thought it might be a house blend but then you said you opened a tin. I havent a clue. Please tell me


Cornell & Diehl Mocha 

also.. did i send you #E? i dont have it written down what i put in E.. i know all the others... Go try E and let me know, i'm pretty sure i know what i sent you but i cant be 100% cause i didnt write it down. if it is what i think.. i'll know XD


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I got the samples Diodon nepheligina sent today, and decided to dive in. My first thought is that this really is a great way to sample new tobaccos without any preconceptions. My second is that there's really no way to do this without looking like a clueless idiot, is there?  Anyway...

My first choice was Sample B, smoked in a meer. It's a ribbon cut of mixed brown and light brown tobaccos, with a definite scent of latakia. I'm thinking Syrian latakia, as I can taste it a lot more than most latakias I've tried. Also has a nice sweetness that develops as the bowl progresses. At first I thought it was sweetness from the Virginia base, but as the bowl progresses, it seemed more like the sweetness you get from drama leaf rather than virginia, so I'm thinking that's in there as well. A nice 'old sneaker' flavor and aroma. It reminds me of 'old-timey' blends, if that makes any sense. Very soft and refined. I have no idea what this is, but as it seems we're supposed to embarrass ourselves by guessing, I'm going to guess Ashton's Consummate Gentleman. Perhaps one of the Dunhills I haven't tried? I'm not sure I'd order more of this myself, but it is a blend that would be nice to have around to smoke once in a while, just not often.

Update: gotta be Syrian I'm thinking; I should have ate first!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

MarkC said:


> A nice 'old sneaker' flavor and aroma. ... Very soft and refined.


This part has me lost.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC, "A nice 'old sneaker' flavor and aroma. ... Very soft and refined."



CWL said:


> This part has me lost.


We can only hope he doesn't mean Charles Barkley's.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I guess it's what some describe as burnt tire...I often seem to have trouble describing things; I'll describe music in visual terms. I dunno; miswired brain I guess!


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

"A nice 'old sneaker' flavor and aroma"
Ok we all know what a old sneaker smells like but WHY would you know what a old sneaker tastes like?

Just sayin.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

neonblackjack said:


> As for your Sample B: Haddo's Delight is a good guess, considering the ingredients, but not quite right. I'll give you a hint. It's a house blend of a prominent B&M and e-tailer from a certain windy city...


OK, I surrender. I know it's an Iwan Ries from your hint, but since I've never had any, I don't know which one. Not much info on their site, and TR only lists a few VaPer flakes.

What is Sample B?


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Sample B is Iwan Ries' King's Oriental. What do you think?

I have that one thanks to a bonus in a trade with Canadianpiper, and I still haven't sent him my end of the bargain! Doh!
It's coming, canadianpiper, it's coming...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Perhaps one of the Dunhills I haven't tried?


Yessir, sample B is Dunhill's EMP. :tu


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

OMG...
See? That's what this blind stuff does-that's not the way it tasted to me before! Excellent!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Not sure what variety of orientals are in EMP but you are right that they are very sweet, particularly at light up.

I've got some of your sample A drying out a bit. Smells like pure sweet virginias


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok. Just finished a bowl of Sample A. No photo b/c photobucket is down for maintenance, but once its back up I'll put it up here. I think you threw me a "softball" for this one.

The first half of the bowl was pure virginia. Sweet medium-bodied virginias with a slight tang wafting in now and then. Around mid-bowl, the strength started to pick up and I began to get some flavors of pastry overtop of the sweet virginia taste. This persisted down to the bottom of the bowl. No relights. No bite. No harshness whatsoever. Zero dottle. I was quite disappointed at the bottom of the bowl...only because it had come to an end. 

Based on the appearance of the tobacco, its aroma in the pouch, and the delightful flavors I am pretty sure I know what this one is. Knowing your long-standing love affair with a certain blend helped support my guess.

I'm going to say this was HOTW.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Just tried Dawg's Sample B.
> 
> The sample is a dark brown broken flake. The tin note has a chocolately scent reminiscent of burley with perhaps a bit of sweetness from perique. Upon first light I get a nice, strong tobacco flavor and quite a bit of spicy sweetness. As the bowl develops the spice begins to really make it's presence felt. It doesn't really have an oriental quality, so I'm guessing the burn if from perique. The blend smokes kind of hot for me. There is a little sweetness which may be from the perique but perhaps there is some VA in this flake as well. There is a bit of nicotine in this one which is nice. A good solid smoke, but a little too much spice and burn to be a regular smoke for me.
> 
> So what is this little devil? This is a tough one. The flake reminds me of a lot of the broken flakes from C&D so even though I really have no idea I'll guess one of the Burley Flakes or perhaps Exhausted Rooster?


It is Altadis Sweet Danish Flake #506 which is listed on their website but have yet to find it anywhere other than a local B&M who has had it for a long time. Agreed it isnt something I can smoke everyday and it does have a hotness to it which I sometimes cut with some straight virgina added. I was the first flake I ever had and I honestly like it. Rooster is close in my opinion

Fader's - Danish Flake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Ok. Just finished a bowl of Sample A. No photo b/c photobucket is down for maintenance, but once its back up I'll put it up here. I think you threw me a "softball" for this one.
> 
> The first half of the bowl was pure virginia. Sweet medium-bodied virginias with a slight tang wafting in now and then. Around mid-bowl, the strength started to pick up and I began to get some flavors of pastry overtop of the sweet virginia taste. This persisted down to the bottom of the bowl. No relights. No bite. No harshness whatsoever. Zero dottle. I was quite disappointed at the bottom of the bowl...only because it had come to an end.
> 
> ...


More of a change-up, I guess, but a very good guess. I find it pretty similar, with what seems to be a slightly different mix of the same tobaccos. McConnell's Scottish Cake. Don't ask me why they call it a cake, though.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

neonblackjack said:


> Sample B is Iwan Ries' King's Oriental. What do you think?
> 
> I have that one thanks to a bonus in a trade with Canadianpiper, and I still haven't sent him my end of the bargain! Doh!
> It's coming, canadianpiper, it's coming...


I like this one very much. I don't have to work at it like the Sample A you gave me. I smoke aromatics depending on my mood, and this is a good blend that is sweet and easy to smoke with no bite or goopyness like the junk stuff. I buy from IR on occasion and may add this to my next order.

Have you tried your Sample A yet, or any of the others?


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

MarkC said:


> More of a change-up, I guess, but a very good guess. I find it pretty similar, with what seems to be a slightly different mix of the same tobaccos. McConnell's Scottish Cake. Don't ask me why they call it a cake, though.


McConnell's Scottish Cake, huh? Wow, that really seemed like HOTW... then again its been a year since I've had any.

Scottish though? I thought scottish blends had some cavendish in the mix. And cake? There's a real stretch. Regardless of the questionable name, it is a delicious blend of virginias. I've got a few tins stashed away but had not smoked any yet as they are still in their "resting phase". This one goes on the list of baccys to keep around for sure!

You know, this makes me wonder a bit. I've seen that McConnell's has a Scottish Flake as well. One would think that in order to slice flakes, you'd have to have a cake to start with. If they slice flakes from this cake, I cant imagine what they look like.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

*off topic*

My first tin of Scottish Cake was amazing, even from my NOOB perspective at the time. Subsequent tins have been more similar to Old Gowrie (or as DN & MarkC have said HOTW). Much more of a Kentucky boldness then the old sweet virginia I remember. 

Wonder if it was just the age that my first tin had on it? It was a gift from IHT and it had a cellared date of Sept. '07.

*shrug*


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, after a circuitous route, Mike's samples finally got to me! In our pm's he said he didn't have much else to send me. Yet look at this! Here's a pic.









Out of the 7 extras I've only tried 4 and almost pulled the trigger on the XX the other day. I've been looking for Dunhill Delux Navy! I'm stoked! Sample A is in the pipe right now and I'll have a review soon.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

CWL, you have me stumped with Sample A, so it's time to make a fool of myself with some probably horribly wrong guesses.

The flake is mostly dark, with some lighter streaks and a few very light patches. Looks somewhat like Irish Flake, but not nearly as intense. It smells sweet, and pretty meaty and fruity, with something full and a little spicy. My guess from the smell is that there is VA, Bur, a little dark-fired maybe? That spicyness and ripe fruit smell could indicate a little perique as well, though I'm less confident about that.

Firing it up in a cob (why do I bother with briar? cobs are perfect.) I first get the nutty taste of burley, very strong and good. When it settles I start to get a fruitiness that reminds me a little of Uni Flake, though less plum-like. There's something extra that I just can't place - maybe the perique? the dark-fired?
As it burns down, I get a lot of the full, smooth ripe-fruit flavor. Very, very delicious. It's pretty complex, and I think I'll find a lot more in it on further smokes. It has a nice thick mouthfeel, like it's coating my mouth in flavor. I pick up faint notes of vanilla as it goes on.
It got pretty hard to keep lit, and I didn't finish the bowl. I cannonballed a fresh flake, and it was pretty moist still, so I expected this. I'll let it sit and dry for a while, and maybe start a new one in a briar to see what's different. 

It's a wonderfully smooth and tasty baccy. The fruitiness is rich and satisfying, and the sweetness (of the VA?) is well balanced with some strength from the burley and dark-fired.

My guess at this point is...Erinmore Flake?

If it's not that, I'd appreciate a hint, especially concerning my guess on the baccy varieties.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

OK, a hint. It is composed of only one type of tobacco! No casing or toppings either.


(not Erinmore Flake)


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, so we packed up a smaller bowl of Sample A. When I first opened the bag and inhaled the aroma, my first thought was a balkan. Balkan Sasieni? Maybe. Load it up and start smoking and I'm no longer convinced it's BS. It's really heavy in latakia. I can taste some virginia in the background. It's a sweet flavor that keeps coming back. Really nice. I almost decided on Pembroke but then I started noticing the orientals more and more. I really like this. Of course, I'm a big english guy.

I really want to say it's Balkan Sasieni but it's not as sharp as that. It's also got the sweetness that I didn't taste when I smoked BS. If it is BS then it's got to have some age on it and I'm ordering several tins for aging. Well, that's as close as I have to a guess. And the answer is.......?


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

CWL said:


> OK, a hint. It is composed of only one type of tobacco! No casing or toppings either.
> 
> (not Erinmore Flake)


Well, there goes my foot in my mouth.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

CWL said:


> OK, a hint. It is composed of only one type of tobacco! No casing or toppings either.
> 
> (not Erinmore Flake)


I gave it another try. I got a little overzealous with the lamp-drying, so it was pretty crispy this go-around, and I rubbed it out this time. I think it's definitely a burley flake, and the fruitiness was more like cocoa this time. I like the flavor better when it is more moist, though it was still a little hard to keep lit this time. I need to find a middle ground, maybe half as dry and partially rubbed.

I'm going to say it's probably Solani Aged Burley Flake


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

neonblackjack said:


> I'm going to say it's probably Solani Aged Burley Flake


Bingo! You got it!

Isn't it interesting how tobacco behaves so differently depending on how it is treated & aged? Solani ABF is all burley and yet it gives off so many flavors.

BTW, did you notice the direction I was trying to go with Sample A & B? I wanted to serve-up simple tobaccos (burley and VA+Lat) that made great smokes. Sample C & Sample D are just two of my favorite blends, no attempt to trick you with simplicity or complexity with them.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

CWL said:


> Bingo! You got it!
> 
> Isn't it interesting how tobacco behaves so differently depending on how it is treated & aged? Solani ABF is all burley and yet it gives off so many flavors.
> 
> BTW, did you notice the direction I was trying to go with Sample A & B? I wanted to serve-up simple tobaccos (burley and VA+Lat) that made great smokes. Sample C & Sample D are just two of my favorite blends, no attempt to trick you with simplicity or complexity with them.


Score!

It's very interesting. I can't believe that on the first go-round I was convinced that there were _at least_ four different varieties of tobacco in it. Even on the second try I wasn't convinced you were telling the full truth.

I can't say I noticed the direction you were going in before, but now that you mention it I do. I very much appreciate that you tried that, because both were deceivingly simple for the complexity suggested by their aromas and flavors. And 2/2 are flakes I will surely include in my stock - truly delicious and blatantly high quality. It's amazing, too, how gentle these quality tobaccos are. Virtually no worry of tongue bite.

Can't wait to try C and D!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Photobucket is back up so here is sample A (McConnell's Scottish Cake) from MarkC, for those that enjoy a little baccy [email protected]










Tasty looking, eh? As you can see, he sent me the better part of an entire tin!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Now on to sample B. I had a bowl of it this afternoon and I don't know what to think. I have to qualify my comments on this bowl: I loaded that bowl 2 days ago so it was quite dry. I gave it the bad breath rejuvination treatment to where the baccy was no longer crunchy but slightly spongy. It lit easily enough and I immediately got what seemed a strong dose of perique. Spicy, peppery, a little cloying in the throat. No, I thought, couldn't be. Not from him. Puff, puff. More pepper and spiciness.

Didn't detect any virginia nor nuttiness of burley but there was some sourness to it. Mid-bowl I began to feel its strength. The spiciness began to subside at this point as well, or perhaps I was just beginning to get loopy. Toward the end of the bowl it tasted like I remember Burley Flake #3 tasting. Again, not the nutty kind of burley but something more cigarette-ish and a little harsh but strong.

Strangely enough, for all the in-your-face flavors this bowl yielded, the pouch aroma is delightfully soft and buttery. I am completely stumped on this one. But I'm going to have a fresh bowl tonight and see if I just let the first one dry out too much.

It has the look of a GL Pease blend. Here it is:


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Blend A from Owaindav:

Bag Smell: Sweet, possibly fruity with a hint of alcohol maybe rum...

Prelight: It's a broken flake with thin ribbons of blonde and light brown tobacco. Not too wet or too dry. Should be smokable right outta the bag. Packs very easily with no noticeable prelight flavor. 

The Smoke: Lights very easily with lots of white smoke. Burns well but not too hot. The beginning of the bowl has a sweet taste with loads of pepper. The pepper taste is strong almost to the point of biting if I smoke too fast. Snorking yields an intense peppery flavor that is surprisingly delightful in a horseradish clearing the sinuses kind of way. As the bowl progresses the peppery flavor begins overpower the sweetness. The bowl burned down to a fine white ash with very little dottle and was tasty all the way to the end. I noticed a bit of a nicotine kick with this bowl but not a super high nic kick.

Conclusions: I suspect this is a Virginia and Perique blend with a possible rum topping. A broken navy flake of some sort? I don't think I've smoked this blend before so I can't venture a guess at the specific blend but I will definitely be buying it in large quantities when I find out what it is. A great all day smoke if I've ever had one. Thanks for the wonderful smoke Dave!

Now to make some time to try out Blend B...


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Dave you guessed right on the Balkan Saseni. It does have some age on it. Its got a year and a half from when I bought it. Glad you enjoyed it. It one of my favorites to dip into when I want some Latakia.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Cpuless said:


> Dave you guessed right on the Balkan Saseni. It does have some age on it. Its got a year and a half from when I bought it. Glad you enjoyed it. It one of my favorites to dip into when I want some Latakia.


 Seriously? I was sure you were going to say it was something without orientals because I wasn't 100% sure they were there. Man that was so much better with some age on it than when I tried it right out of the can. I'll be cellaring some of this. Did you open it first or age it in the can? I want to duplicate what you did there! Thanks!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Cpuless said:


> Blend A from Owaindav:
> 
> Bag Smell: Sweet, possibly fruity with a hint of alcohol maybe rum...
> 
> ...


Very interesting! Actually this is J.F. Germains Medium Flake. No perique but it's got some kind of fruit topping. This stuff bit me like nobody's business but I loved the flavor of it so much I couldn't quit smoking it. I've got to get some age on a tin eventually but I keep giving it all away!


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm, perhaps that pepper was the bite and I was trying to fool myself into thinking that I wasn't getting bit. It was really tasty though.

I just opened the can, closed it again and then just let it sit there without ever putting it into a mason jar. Its a bit drier than when I opened it but still very smokable.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I had another bowl of Sample B this morning. This one was smoother than the first; perhaps the first was was too dry. I still get lots of spicy pepper. I also think I can detect some virginia flavors but I had to really concentrate to get through the pepperyness. The cigarette-ish part was gone but I still get some sourness, which I am guessing is burley. I find Granger to have a similar sourness. One light that burned all the way to the bottom of the bowl.

Again, I really don't know where to begin with this one. Based on its cut and appearance I'm going to stick with a GLP blend. He seems to have a reputation for complex blends as well and this one seems to have a fair bit going on. I think it has virginia, burley, and perique...a VaBurPer.

I'm going to guess Haddo's Delight.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, this is one I included mainly because I was hoping you could figure out what was in it, I don't know! It certainly is a GLP blend, but it's Laurel Heights. Everyone lists it as a virginia, but you and I both know there's something else going on in there!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Sample C: A long flake, obviously bulk, unless there are some really long tins I haven't come across yet! Light brown. 'Tin' aroma is something like Union Square but sharper and with added spiciness (so nothing like Union Square; that was just the initial impression). Absolutely mouthwatering! 

Right off the bat from the charring light, I detected soapiness. Detected hell, I feel like my grandmother caught me cussing! From what I've heard, this must be either Gawith & Hoggarth or Palmolive. While I like floral overtones, the idea of 'soapy' always sounded disgusting to me. However, it's not that bad, and even kind of interesting over the virginia flavors of the tobacco. It is indeed very tasty! The fact that I'm writing this at around 10:30 in the morning when I smoked it around midnight last night leads me to believe that there is also a lot of strong burley in this. I mean, this royally kicked my butt and left me for dead with just half a bowl! As much as I like the taste, the only way I could add this to my rotation is to get a very small bowl and use it as my 'insomnia blend'!

My completely ignorant guess: Gawith & Hoggarth Brown Flake Unscented.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Well, this is one I included mainly because I was hoping you could figure out what was in it, I don't know! It certainly is a GLP blend, but it's Laurel Heights. Everyone lists it as a virginia, but you and I both know there's something else going on in there!


Laurel Heights? I never would have guessed that one. 
The tin description: 
_Rich, ripe, red leaf forms the base of this wonderful Virginia blend. The flavors are deep and round with a smooth, natural sweetness and subtle notes of orange peel, roasted oats, leather and peat. The smoke develops richness as it progresses delivering a long, clean finish that is never cloying or syrupy, with hints of malt and grapefruit. For lovers of darker, natural, unstoved Virginias._

Can't say I got the orange peel or grapefruit, but perhaps the roasted oats and peat flavors listed are what I was detecting as the sourness of a burley. Call me crazy, but I'd swear there is perique in there, and not just a touch of it either. Interesting blend but I think I'll double up on the McConnell's Scottish Cake order and pass on this one.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Sample C: A long flake, obviously bulk, unless there are some really long tins I haven't come across yet! Light brown. 'Tin' aroma is something like Union Square but sharper and with added spiciness (so nothing like Union Square; that was just the initial impression). Absolutely mouthwatering!
> 
> Right off the bat from the charring light, I detected soapiness. Detected hell, I feel like my grandmother caught me cussing! From what I've heard, this must be either Gawith & Hoggarth or Palmolive. While I like floral overtones, the idea of 'soapy' always sounded disgusting to me. However, it's not that bad, and even kind of interesting over the virginia flavors of the tobacco. It is indeed very tasty! The fact that I'm writing this at around 10:30 in the morning when I smoked it around midnight last night leads me to believe that there is also a lot of strong burley in this. I mean, this royally kicked my butt and left me for dead with just half a bowl! As much as I like the taste, the only way I could add this to my rotation is to get a very small bowl and use it as my 'insomnia blend'!
> 
> My completely ignorant guess: Gawith & Hoggarth Brown Flake Unscented.


Gawith & Hoggarth for sure! Can't miss that lakeland essence, can you? That one has the lightest application of lakeland essence of any of the G&H blends I've tried. It is G&H Bright CR Flake--listed as pure carolina virginias by p&c. Next time you cant fall asleep, you can have a visit with grandma :biggrin1:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Rats! CR was my first guess as the flavor was a Virginia lovers dream, but as badly as it kicked my butt, I thought there had to be something else in there.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Couple of more guesses to my Zogg haul. 

Sample X - Reminds me of a Drug Store blend - Captain Black. Has a nice Tobacco Store smell lol. It reminds me of walking into those cigar humidors at the B&M's. Smokes ok but I sense its wants to bit me. Too bad I wont let it.

Sample B - This looks like a rubber out flake cut of VA with a touch of Lat detected on the smell. And yet, upon smoking the Lat didnt hit me in the face, it was more suttle. I really enjoyed this one. I am going to guess Early Morning Pipe.

Sample E - the famous "I forgot to write down what sample E was". This ribbon cut has a ever so slight hint of Lat but also something else. May Per but I cant quite tell. Wow this stuff is good. Ciitrus and woody. Chelsea Morning perhaps?

Let me know how bad I butchered these guesses lol.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, here's my review and guess on Mike's Sample B. It's a light to medium brown flake. Very wide flake cut fairly thin. In the bag it has the coconut aroma that I now associate with LTF. Let it dry for 20 min and fold and stuff.

Nice grassy mown hay flavors. So we've got virginias. Smoke slowly because it's starting to bite. Nice black pepper flavors tell me there's perique. I believe I've had this before and it's one that is ok but not my favorite. I really like LTF so it's not that.

I'm going to guess LNF. Am I 2 for 2 or did I get this one wrong?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> Couple of more guesses to my Zogg haul.
> 
> Sample X - Reminds me of a Drug Store blend - Captain Black. Has a nice Tobacco Store smell lol. It reminds me of walking into those cigar humidors at the B&M's. Smokes ok but I sense its wants to bit me. Too bad I wont let it.
> 
> ...


X is altadis B27, does kinda remind me of cpt. black actually
B is actually Chelsea morning, not E!
E is esoterica margate "Best full english" and is definitely very woody!

C is my favorite blend ive tried so far, and D is just interesting
im gonna try your A tonight in about 30 min


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry Dave you've got this one wrong. I'll give you a hint before telling you the answer though. You actually have a tin of this listed in your online cellar.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

CWL,

I must preface this with another statement of drunkenness. After a long night of drinking and discussion, I'm definitely too inebriated to taste fully, so this is far from a full review. However, I packed a cob with Sample C and brought it with me to my friends house. On my walk home just now, I smoked the bowl, and WOW! all I tasted was some burley and lots of chocolate flavor. This tobacco was so enjoyable, especially on the retrohale. It burned down to perfect ash and tasted amazing for the whole way. I got some good complements about the room note from friends, too. I hardly want to guess beyond that, because I just want to know what it is so that I can buy plenty of it to last.
So...what is this wonderful blend?

If you really want to play by the rules, then fine, I'll try a bowl when I'm sober in the morning. Whew!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I just tried Sample A, and i let it dry a bit, and it really just, tasted kinda tobaccoy and woodsy, not much else, but i will be hoenst.. im a bit stuffy atm. I'll give myself a week to pump myself with antibiotics and try it again  i honestly have no idea what it is though, so just tell me XD


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> I just tried Sample A, and i let it dry a bit, and it really just, tasted kinda tobaccoy and woodsy, not much else, but i will be hoenst.. im a bit stuffy atm. I'll give myself a week to pump myself with antibiotics and try it again  i honestly have no idea what it is though, so just tell me XD


Gawith, Hoggarth - Sliced Black Twist - African dark fired leaf. Cooked and pressed, spun into twist and cut into circles. This stuff knocks me on my backside. I have a hard time keeping it lit unless I dry it out. You actually called it right - its just straight hard core tobacco. I am half tempted to just start dipping this stuff haha.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Sample D: Looks like another bulk flake, similar in appearance to the Gawith & Hoggarth CR Flake. Much lighter in color, with a nice, sweet ( but not sugary) aroma.

Pros: Smokes like a champ; I don't have 'one light' bowls very often, but this one did it easily, without even a tease of going out. Nothing left when it did go out but nice, light ash. Nice 'smoke feel' if that makes sense. Nicotine level is nothing like the CR Flake, thank goodness! 

Cons: Taste reminds me of the Parliament Lights I used to smoke after switching from Marlboro Reds years ago. (The PLs went away in '98 as well) VERY light, vaguely tobaccoish taste, but nothing to give me a clue as to what it is. 

I'm afraid I'll have to pass on guessing what this is; I have no idea what direction to even think!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Sample D: Looks like another bulk flake, similar in appearance to the Gawith & Hoggarth CR Flake. Much lighter in color, with a nice, sweet ( but not sugary) aroma.
> 
> Pros: Smokes like a champ; I don't have 'one light' bowls very often, but this one did it easily, without even a tease of going out. Nothing left when it did go out but nice, light ash. Nice 'smoke feel' if that makes sense. Nicotine level is nothing like the CR Flake, thank goodness!
> 
> ...


This one is definitely on the light side and can nip at you if pushed.

Here is the "tin description":
An elegantly flavored flake comprised of six Virginia tobaccos, light in color and rich in taste. Exceedingly mellow and easy to rub into the texture of your choice.

It is Esoterica Peacehaven. I got an 8oz bag of it a year ago and just opened it up. It is _presented_ just like Stonehaven with long, narrow, thin flakes in a plastic tray. That is where the similarity to Stonehaven ends, though!:mrgreen:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Cpuless said:


> Sorry Dave you've got this one wrong. I'll give you a hint before telling you the answer though. You actually have a tin of this listed in your online cellar.


Really? Well, with the size of it, I don't think it's St. James Flake. The only other option of what I have is Uni Flake. And it that's what it is, it was a completely different experience than any other time I've smoked Uni. I really did taste pepper too. And not just the bite of pepper, it was the actual flavor. Ok, I'm stumped as to which one it is.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

The grassy notes were spot on, but its a straight Va without any Perique in it. It was Orlik's Golden Sliced from a year old tin. I was actually looking forward to your review on this one after you chimed in on its thread a few days ago mentioning your distaste for the blend. It was a great chance to see if that was just psychological or not.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> Gawith, Hoggarth - Sliced Black Twist - African dark fired leaf. Cooked and pressed, spun into twist and cut into circles. This stuff knocks me on my backside. I have a hard time keeping it lit unless I dry it out. You actually called it right - its just straight hard core tobacco. I am half tempted to just start dipping this stuff haha.


i let mine dry for a while and i had issues keeping it lit as well, glad it wasnt just my newbishness. XD

black death is next!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Before I begin, I feel like I owe Xodar an apology, I don't smoke many english blends, and anything with a real strong latakia smell kind of turn my stomach. What i am about to say is in no way should be taken as a put down, just my observations as I smoked this tobacco. 

I finally got a chance to smoke Sample A from Xodar. It is what I would call, a heavy english but my interpretation of that may be different that someone else's. My first impression is that this is SMOKEY, when I got the package I could smell it as soon as I opened the mailbox. It's difficult to tell what the components are that make up this blend. I decided to smoke it out of a cob, because I feel like this tobacco has some serious ghosting capability. 

The tobacco lights well, and blows big thick puffs of smoke, at first everything just tastes smoky, I'm afraid that because I very infrequently smoke english's all I will pickup on is the latakia. After a couple minutes the pipe feels like is is going to go out so I tamp, and the ash compresses half way into the pipe, it's obviously going to burn fast. After that tamp the pipe settles down and is smoking very well, apparently this tobacco likes to be packed tighter than I had started with. About this same time I am also starting to pick up another flavor along with the smoke. I couldn't identity it at first but I can't say I liked it, after a couple more minutes it hit me, that other flavor was fish. the tobacco had taken on a smoky/fish taste with maybe some soapy flavors thrown in. I smoked for another couple of minutes before i had to throw in the towel, the smoky/fish/soap flavor was too much for me. 

I told John before we started that I have a pretty narrow flavor profile that I tend to smoke, Virgina's a VaPers are my bread and butter, and any english heavier than Frog Morton is a little too much for me 

At this point trying to guess what this is would only be guessing so tell me John, what was I and my untrained English flavor palette smoking?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Cpuless said:


> The grassy notes were spot on, but its a straight Va without any Perique in it. It was Orlik's Golden Sliced from a year old tin. I was actually looking forward to your review on this one after you chimed in on its thread a few days ago mentioning your distaste for the blend. It was a great chance to see if that was just psychological or not.


Here's what NateDogg said about Orlik GS in another thread



Natedogg said:


> Honestly it reminds me exactly of LNF without the Perique. LNF is pretty easy to see through the Perique and find the VA under it, and that's Golden Sliced.


Dave isn't 2 for 2, but he's pretty damn close.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Before I begin, I feel like I owe Xodar an apology, I don't smoke many english blends, and anything with a real strong latakia smell kind of turn my stomach. What i am about to say is in no way should be taken as a put down, just my observations as I smoked this tobacco.
> 
> I finally got a chance to smoke Sample A from Xodar. It is what I would call, a heavy english but my interpretation of that may be different that someone else's. My first impression is that this is SMOKEY, when I got the package I could smell it as soon as I opened the mailbox. It's difficult to tell what the components are that make up this blend. I decided to smoke it out of a cob, because I feel like this tobacco has some serious ghosting capability.
> 
> ...


No need to apologize at all, I was just trying to hit a broad spectrum. In fact I have to apologize in turn, I have been living out of hotels for work for the best part of 2 weeks and forgot my other samples at home. I'll get them reviewed this weekend eace:

I have to say I did nnot detect fish, but I think I know what you mean, it's a smoky taste I sometimes detect in smoked beef. The palate was definitely on as far as the other ingredient though. That was C & D Billy Budd, and has cigar leaf in it. I was actually surprised by how the latakia mutes that part at the beginning as you noted.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Interesting, I have never smoked a cigar blend before, and that never even entered my mind. This was so far off from any cigar that I have smoked, but I don't smoke that many maduro cigars either. Thanks for sending this, I've often wondered about what those cigar blends were about.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

neonblackjack said:


> CWL,
> 
> I must preface this with another statement of drunkenness. After a long night of drinking and discussion, I'm definitely too inebriated to taste fully, so this is far from a full review. However, I packed a cob with Sample C and brought it with me to my friends house. On my walk home just now, I smoked the bowl, and WOW! all I tasted was some burley and lots of chocolate flavor. This tobacco was so enjoyable, especially on the retrohale. It burned down to perfect ash and tasted amazing for the whole way. I got some good complements about the room note from friends, too. I hardly want to guess beyond that, because I just want to know what it is so that I can buy plenty of it to last.
> So...what is this wonderful blend?
> ...


Hi neonbackjack,

Do you still want to know what Sample C is, or do you want to have another bowl? All I can say is that it doesn't have any burley in it, but I'll withhold the details until after you confirm that you want to know the blend name.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

On to MarkC's Sample C. This one was a medium-width and medium-thick cut flake. The presentation (size, shape, and cut of the flakes) reminded me of Exhausted Rooster flakes so early on I'm thinking it may be a C&D blend.
The components are rich orange-reds and browns. Here, have a look:










The pouch aroma was delightful. It was difficult to pinpoint but it reminded me of freshly iced cupcakes or perhaps iced cinnamon rolls. There was something else there too. Hard to identify. Something beneath the baked goods aromas that was musty. Strange as it sounds, it reminded me of Thai fish sauce. Just a hint of it though, and well smothered under the other dominant aromas. And though it sounds odd, they were wonderfully complementary to each other. I sat with my nose in the ziplock for a good 5 minutes.

I rolled up part of the flake and stuffed it in the bowl and sprinkled loose bits on top for the light. Light up was easy and I immediately knew this was going to be a delicious bowl. Early on hints of orange/citrus mingled with flavors of baked goods. The taste was somewhere in between the cupcakes and buttered cornbread with honey. Absolutely delicious. It did not change much throughout the bowl but just remained a swirl of delightful flavors. Virginias are what I get here. Not grassy golden virginias nor tangy reds, but soft flavors of baked goods.

A+ blend. I'm loving this stuff!

I'm going to guess C&D Opening Night.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's a good guess based on the flavor, in my opinion, but alas, wrong continent!  It's my current favorite, Hamborger Veermaster. The one maddening thing about HV is every tin I open seems to look different. Some look like this, very much like C&D flakes, some looks like solid, individual SG flakes, and some looks like flakes that have almost completely fallen apart. I don't know if this is a function of age or what, but it's maddening.

By the way, now that it's out, if everyone could go to the Tonight's Smoke thread and insert this blend every night from when I mailed it until three days ago when the tin ran dry...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Here is the "tin description":
> An elegantly flavored flake comprised of six Virginia tobaccos, light in color and rich in taste. Exceedingly mellow and easy to rub into the texture of your choice.


Outside of the word "rich" that's probably the most accurate tin description I've ever seen, although I might substitute the word "barely" for "elegantly"...


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Cpuless said:


> The grassy notes were spot on, but its a straight Va without any Perique in it. It was Orlik's Golden Sliced from a year old tin. I was actually looking forward to your review on this one after you chimed in on its thread a few days ago mentioning your distaste for the blend. It was a great chance to see if that was just psychological or not.


Well played! I am very glad you sent that. For some reason I don't remember OGS being that wide of a flake. Now, I can truly say that this one just really doesn't hold much for me. It was ok, but nothing that wowed me. Definitely a must try blend for anyone new though. It's a good way to get a decent flavor profile of virginias.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Sample A: Now this is an intriguing tobacco. Kind of a broken flake, sort of halfway between HOTW and Blackwoods Flake. The Blackwoods Flake comparison is apt, as I think TJ tried to fool me here; it acts like a McClelland blend that has been open long enough for the ketchup to dissipate. A slight vinegary aroma, the same tendency to bite if smoked to quickly. Seems like a nice McClelland Virginia in the pouch. But wait! Upon lighting, there's a background of latakia! A very interesting taste of latakia that makes me question my McClelland thought. Outside of their Grand Oriental series and Virginia No. 24 (the one with drama leaf) I have always been decidedly unimpressed with McClelland's attempts at latakia and/or oriental blends, but this one does impress. The latakia tastes like that used by Samuel Gawith in their Balkan Flake or Chocolate Flake. A very nice background note rather than dominating. I have no idea what this is and won't venture a guess, but I can see it on a future order!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Just had another bowl; come on, TJ-you've got to come on line and tell me what this is!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Hamburger Beermustard! I love it! I bought a tin from IHT a couple months ago with the intention of leaving it alone for a couple years. I'm now going to have a difficult time keeping my mitts off of it! Excellent selection.:tu


As for Sample A that you are smoking...your instincts have served you well again. Like your initial inclination that sample C was G&H Bright CR Flake, your initial thoughts on sample A as a McClelland are dead on.

I posted in the Tonights Smoke thread a couple months ago that I had found a new favorite baccy. This is it. Like you, I found the balance between the virginias, orientals, and latakia to be exquisite. I should mention that I sat on this for a full year before having any so I don't know what it is like fresh. My next order will include several lbs of this as well as a handful of tins of Hamborger Veermaster and McConnell's Scottish Cake. I am not going to have any problem meeting the free shipping level!:mrgreen:

It is McClelland's 2020 Matured Cake. Put that in your pipe and smoke it!:mrgreen:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, I can finally smoke again, and smoke I will.

Sample #4- I am presented with a baggie full of nice, fairly think flakes that are pretty neatly cut. No Sam Gawith bulk here, no shaggy ends, so it must be an "modern" method.

I can smell this tobacco from outside the baggie, vanilla and lots of it. I fold er up and stuff it down in my great dane spool. She lights fairly well, and I'm greeted with little wisps of mild smoke combined with a slight hint of vanilla. Hm, seems pretty mild, way way mild, let's see if anything happens with it.

About 1/5 of the way down the bowl, there's a burst of flavor. The vanilla picks up, but I'm also getting a nice sweet Virginia coming through. A little grassy, but the vanilla seems to highlight its sweet nature. Hm, this is actually getting good, puff puff puff.

ouch

damn thing bit me. And it's a bite that I know. Not only do I feel it on my tongue, but the bit seems to travel up the back of my throat and into my nose. Gotta be MacBaren... Ok, I got to slow down, good thing I did a fold and stuff or this could have gotten ugly. As I sip, the nice flavors return, and combine with the bite to give me a unique experience that I can only describe as- Sour Patch Kids.

You know, the candy. When I was a kid, I always got sour patch kids at the movie theaters. Back then they were a lot more sour than today's version (I think they wimped it down, or maybe I just don't have a kid tongue anymore). Anyway, I'd be watching the movie, entranced by it, and shoving this sour as hell candy in my mouth. My eating seemed to stay on pace with the action/interest of the flick, and during the climax, things would get pretty intense between me and the candy. I'd end up burning the roof of my mouth out, and tongue. Day's later the dead skin would...uh...peel.

Yeah.

Anyway, at the end of the movie, I'd be left with a burned out mouth and still some candy. The flavor would change because I would no longer taste the sour, but the sweet would come through while at the same time my mouth was burning.

That's what this tobacco was like, I got the sweetness of the VA, combined with a kinda candy flavor of the vanilla, and the burning sensation. It made me feel like a kid again. 

I'm going to guess MacBaren's Vanilla Flake. Never had it before, but the bite was McB, it was a flake, and I tasted Vanilla and VA. Makes sense. Answer submitted.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> I'm going to guess MacBaren's Vanilla Flake. Never had it before, but the bite was McB, it was a flake, and I tasted Vanilla and VA. Makes sense. Answer submitted.


He puffs! He SCORES!!

Sorry it bit you, Jimmy!  At least you know not to buy any. :tu


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> He puffs! He SCORES!!
> 
> Sorry it bit you, Jimmy!  At least you know not to buy any. :tu


Actually, id like to buy that tobacco that was just the va leaf and not cased. Know what it is?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> Actually, id like to buy that tobacco that was just the va leaf and not cased. Know what it is?


I'd guess the straight MB Virgina Flake, but I've never had any. Doesn't get the best of ratings, though. (Same as M79, actually. :lol


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I'd guess the straight MB Virgina Flake, but I've never had any. Doesn't get the best of ratings, though. (Same as M79, actually. :lol


 Haha, that's actually funny. I smoke a TON of the MacB VA flake, it's light and sweet, not spectacular but nice, actually one of my "keep it full" jars. Glad I never read a review of it. The Vanilla cream flake is a little over topped for my taste, but I keep a tin handy to 1/2 and 1/2 with the VA sometimes.

But back to topic, Commander Quan's sample C. It's a dark brown flake with lighter specks throughout. It measures 3-1/2" long and 1-1/2" wide with one end broken as if it had been torn from a longer flake. No casing apparent, smells like good tobacco.

Rubbed it out and let it dry a few minutes then got it charred and lit in a straight billiard. Had to char it twice but once lit seems to burn well.

Nice taste, mellow. Definitely catching some of the brightness of VA's, but also a nuttiness I associate with burleys. This is delicious, straight tobacco but mild and tasty. I may be smoking a little fast, the tongue is getting just a hint of bite. The taste in my mouth after a drink is the same, nice VA sweetness balanced by a creamy almost chocolatey burley taste.

Halfway through the bowl the richness keeps developing but I seem to taste the burley more. I really like this tobacco. I can see smoking this regularly, and the nicotine hit seems above average. As he bowl wraps up I am wavering between tasting the burley vs. the VA, nice balance.

Going by the appearance of the flake I am going to guess G&H Dark flake, and regardless will probably order some more shortly after you tell me what it is. Thanks for this one, really hitting some flavor profiles I like.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

there are so many mini-conversations within this thread between all the people trading


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Zogg said:


> there are so many mini-conversations within this thread between all the people trading


I'm liking it. It's like a huge virtual pipers Herf, where everyone brought baccy for sampling.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree, this whole experience has been fun, both the smoking as well as the review/guessing and thats not to mention all the reading others posts.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree. Derrick came up with one heck of a thread here! I'm just glad someone flaked so I could jump in at the last minute; I'm not sure why I hesitated. Probably because I was afraid of embarrassing myself!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Xodar said:


> Going by the appearance of the flake I am going to guess G&H Dark flake, and regardless will probably order some more shortly after you tell me what it is. Thanks for this one, really hitting some flavor profiles I like.


I hope you can find some, This was SG Full Virgina Flake. I'm glad you liked it, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

This did turn into an awesome thread. Thanks to everyone who has been participating, all I did was get the ball stated, everyone else has made it an entertaining experience.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I think i found a new tobacco for my rotation too, i really liked the ashton winding road


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> I hope you can find some, This was SG Full Virgina Flake. I'm glad you liked it, it's one of my favorites.


Wow, I wonder where I was getting the burley from then. I actually smoked a tin of this shortly after I started the pipe a few months back but hadn't seen it since, and certainly didn't recognize it. Awesome sample Derrick, I thought I had enjoyed it then but it was a totally different experience just a few months removed.

And as others mentioned before, many thanks for overseeing this whole swap and discussion, it's been a blast!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Just had a bowl of the final sample from MarkC, sample D. This one is a mostly dark ribbon cut mixture with some dark browns, some reddish-browns, and a few golden bits. Have a look:










Pouch aroma was very strong latakia. I can't smell anything else really so I am expecting a lat bomb.

I load up a bowl and it takes to the match very easily. Surprisingly, I can barely taste any latakia! Puff some more, still the latakia is very subtle. Very intriguing. After getting the bowl going it begins to open up. There is an early appearance of dried fruit flavors. Not berry or fig, but bright dried fruit like dried apricots. Soft and delicate but sweet. Intermingled with this are flavors I can only describe as orientals. I just don't know of anything that has this flavor profile so I can't compare it to anything. Nice round and warm orientals. And the latakia starts to appear. Subtly. And not like any latakia I've had before. Not so smoky or sharp or campfire-ish. More of a leathery taste. After a bit, some smokiness does come through and the fruitiness goes away. From mid-bowl to the end it is a mix of oriental flavors and a growing presence of the latakia. I just can't get over how strong the latakia smelled in the bag and how subtle it was in the bowl.

An excellent and rather complex blend. I have not had a Syrian latakia blend before so I will walk out on a limb and guess that is the difference in the latakia I experienced. I dunno. So I'm thinking that this was a Syrian latakia blend with a lots of quality orientals over some aged virginias (where the dried fruit came from).

It's a total stab in the dark, but 3 Oaks Syrian??


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, if the latakia is more subtle in the bowl than in the pouch, I guess I'll try it. That's right, I've never smoked this myself. It was the oldest tin in my cellar, and I just couldn't bring myself to open it for me; I figured I could do it for someone else, though!  Anyway, it's four and a half year old GLP Odyssey, so no Syrian here. My guess is just the aging. Hmmm...you've got my mouth watering for it now; maybe this is tonight's smoke!


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Got to try Sample B from Owaindav tonight. Sadly it started raining and I had to stop the bowl halfway through.

Pouch smelled of an Latakia with possible Orientals. It was a bit wet in the bag and took a little work to get going and keep going. Definitely going to dry this out a bit before I try another bowl. The bowl definitely tasted of Latakia. Not as sure on the Orientals though. The flavors were light but not airy with no nicotine punch that I could notice, though that may be due to only finishing half a bowl before the rain hit.

This was a tasty english blend but I don't know that I can put a guess to which blend it is. It almost reminds me of Balkan Saseni but I don't think thats what it is. A Dunhill perhaps?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Cpuless said:


> Got to try Sample B from Owaindav tonight. Sadly it started raining and I had to stop the bowl halfway through.
> 
> Pouch smelled of an Latakia with possible Orientals. It was a bit wet in the bag and took a little work to get going and keep going. Definitely going to dry this out a bit before I try another bowl. The bowl definitely tasted of Latakia. Not as sure on the Orientals though. The flavors were light but not airy with no nicotine punch that I could notice, though that may be due to only finishing half a bowl before the rain hit.
> 
> This was a tasty english blend but I don't know that I can put a guess to which blend it is. It almost reminds me of Balkan Saseni but I don't think thats what it is. A Dunhill perhaps?


Oh, you're in the right neighborhood. It's one you have in your cellar. Give it one more shot when it's not raining and we'll give you the answer after that!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> I think i found a new tobacco for my rotation too, i really liked the ashton winding road


This is wonderful news!!

:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> This is wonderful news!!
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana:


did you try the other ones yet?? One of those is my favorite!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

ok onto sample B from Contrabass. from the smell of the tin, it smells spicy, leathery, and incences. looks like a lighter ribbon and darker ribbon blend. put light to fire and yummy spicy/sweet.lots of spicy notes of nutmeg, allspices, rose water.
felt like I was inside a indian restro hahaha. 
soo have to say it's a orintial, McCllends Grand Orinital contra ?
troy


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Shoot, it's been so long I think I forgot! :doh:

Can you describe the cut more specifically?
If you look closely, can you find some little cubes of tobacco? (Pic would be even better.)

I know what "A" and "D" are for sure, I'm just a little backward on "B" and "C".

The only McC G.O. I have is a pretty consistent mahogany colored, shag-cut...


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

Now, this is going to be fun.This saturday I recived a package whit a peculiar smell, latakia and something exotic I have recived four samples from Derrick, two aromatics and two latakias(I belive).

I had a bit of a cold so my taste buds is a bit weak, but I had to try one of the blends. It's a flake and it smells like chocolate. I thought I detected a faint latakia smell in the bag, I discarded that idea until today, when I checked the two suspects on TR.

To me this taste mostely like burly, maybe va's comming more through towards the end of the bowl. The chocolate taste (and some pistachio ice cream) was there throughout the bowl (faded a bit) . I didn't detect any latakia. 

I will try it again when I'm coming home and probably some or all of the others. At the time I don't have internet at home so I will update my impressions tomorrow.

I thought about Bob's chocolate flake or Chocolate flake by SG. I forgot to compare the lenght of the flake to a SG tin, but I see both come in bulk and anyhow it's most likely a third brand...
But if I should chose frome those two it has to be Chocolate flake, since this can't have 8% latakia. 

I'll go home and look for the latakia in it. BTW a very dark allmost black flake.

The other aromatic smells like coconut and a bit like cotton candy it smells real good and to a person who have just smoked a few aros it should be interresting.

The two latakias I'm realy lokking forward to.... Realy dark and the most campfirey blends I 've smelled.

Great pick Derrick!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm glad they got there that quickly and without any issues in customs. 

Just a quick hint, the flake you have already smoked is not either of the 2 you guessed, and does not have any latakia.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Contrabass Bry said:


> Shoot, it's been so long I think I forgot! :doh:
> 
> Can you describe the cut more specifically?
> If you look closely, can you find some little cubes of tobacco? (Pic would be even better.)
> ...


from the look of the tobacco, I see a lighter tan colored ribbon cuts, and dark black ribbon cuts, that help 
and I thought I was getting old contrabass hahahah
troy


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Well, if the latakia is more subtle in the bowl than in the pouch, I guess I'll try it. That's right, I've never smoked this myself. It was the oldest tin in my cellar, and I just couldn't bring myself to open it for me; I figured I could do it for someone else, though!  Anyway, it's four and a half year old GLP Odyssey, so no Syrian here. My guess is just the aging. Hmmm...you've got my mouth watering for it now; maybe this is tonight's smoke!


Mmmm. You sent me the good stuff! I am humbled and honored, my friend. :thumb: Actually you sent me the good stuff for all four of my blind taste samples. Many thanks!

I have my second bowl of Odyssey drying right now. It'll be interesting if anything changes now that i know its a well aged sample of Pease's "powerhouse blend"...

Also... I think there has been a case of mistaken identity. I am very suspicious that the sample of Laurel Hill you sent is not Laurel Hill after all. I have not smoked a lot of Pease's blends but I am still thinking it is Haddo's Delight and you got a mislabelled tin. The flavor just didn't seem to jive at all with the tin description and your impression was far from that as well. I had a tin of Laurel Hill aging and I popped it to investigate our mystery. The baccy looks nothing like what you sent. It feels nothing like what you sent. It tastes nothing like what you sent. "Will the real Laurel Hill please stand up". I think you may like it after all... There is some in the mail headed your direction.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

CWL,

Tonight I gave your Sample C a more able-minded try. Unfortunately, tonight I'm less able-bodied, and my guess is still nearly nonexistent. I burned my tongue on a brussel sprout earlier, and I could hardly taste the baccy.

I'm pretty sure it's a virginia blend, as I got a nice musty sweetness through the retrohale. But while I still got hints of what I'm calling a chocolatey flavor, I mostly tasted numb tastebuds.

Can I have a big hint?

Also, have you had a go at Samples C or D?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Also... I think there has been a case of mistaken identity. I am very suspicious that the sample of Laurel Hill you sent is not Laurel Hill after all. I have not smoked a lot of Pease's blends but I am still thinking it is Haddo's Delight and you got a mislabelled tin. The flavor just didn't seem to jive at all with the tin description and your impression was far from that as well. I had a tin of Laurel Hill aging and I popped it to investigate our mystery. The baccy looks nothing like what you sent. It feels nothing like what you sent. It tastes nothing like what you sent. "Will the real Laurel Hill please stand up". I think you may like it after all... There is some in the mail headed your direction.


Very well could be; I honestly haven't smoked any from this tin yet, so I can't really vouch for it. I do like the stuff, I just find it mysterious. I'll try some of this tin this week and see if it jibes with my recollection of past tins.


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

Commander Quan;3201929Just a quick hint said:


> Well I'll have to throw my cards on this one. All I can say, I think it's mostly burly with some sort of chocolaty casing. It's very mellow and with no sharp edges so maybe there's some cavendish in there. Probably some va as well.
> 
> I tried the "B" blend yesterday. It was almost totaly black and smelled like a campfire of old pine logs(hot tar), theres also a tangy, beef jerky smell to it. I smoked it in a very small briar, will try a bigger one next time. First of I thought it was going to be a lot stronger smoke due to the strong bag note. The tangyness came trough in the smoke. And I'm wondering if this can be the McC ketchup smell I've heard so much about. I have difficulty singeling out different tobacco types in this one couse it came trough like one taste. I'm looking forward to try this one in a bigger briar.
> 
> I saw Comander Quan wrote something about frog morten in this tread. I think that has to be my uneducated guess.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The flake was Esoterica's Stonehaven, and I'll let you smoke the other tobacco one more time, but I will tell you this is not Frog Morton. Nice job picking the the burly in the Stonehaven.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

laloin said:


> looks like a *lighter ribbon and darker ribbon *blend. put light to fire and yummy spicy/sweet.lots of spicy notes of nutmeg, allspices, rose water.





Contrabass Bry said:


> Shoot, it's been so long I think I forgot! :doh:
> 
> Can you describe the cut more specifically?
> If you look closely, can you find some little cubes of tobacco? (Pic would be even better.)





laloin said:


> from the look of the tobacco, I see a *lighter tan colored ribbon cuts, and dark black ribbon cuts*, that help


Troy,

When I ask for specifics, it means I need MORE information (not the SAME information!)oke:
Oh well, it's my fault for forgetting the order I sent to you...

Pretty sure this is Solani Sweet Mystery. This can be verified if you find some tiny cubes of tobacco in the blend. It also has a distinct smell of currants.

I too find it has quite a bit of character for an aromatic, but it does not contain any oriental tobaccos. Probably the mix of spice and sweet that pulled you toward that conclusion.

On to Sample "D"!:horn:


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

... or "C". Whichever you prefer.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Finally, home again and I can wrap up the samples Commander Quan gave me. This will be sample "D".

It's a mix of ribbon cut, light brown and dark brown. The aroma from the bag is light tobacco and a hint of something else. It's subtle, like you'd get if there had been a piece of chocolate in the bag for a few minutes and then it was taken out. Tobacco is very dry, but that's probably in some degree due to how long it took me to get to the review. Loaded into a small bent medico that loves whatever I put into it.

Initial light was easy since it's so dry. Definitely some nose sting at first, but mellowed out quickly. Recent reviews have left me unsure of my palate, but I think I taste VA and something additional here. Almost a smoky taste.

As I smoke more I am almost sure I am detecting some latakia here. It's mild and mellow but just on the fringe I am getting that smokey hint. I suspect this is a mild english of a variety I have not tried before, but my experience in Oriental-land is not large, I could be mistaking it.

I LIKE this smoke. I am getting a burley taste accented by the smoky hint of something. I think it's still a VA baccy, but I am going to guess a VA/Burley with just a little perique and latakia. Makes for a delicious mild and balanced smoke.

Just a shot in the dark, but perhaps Bayou morning? This is another one that I am going to have to locate some of.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Luckily this one is a lot easier to get a hold of then the previous sample. This was Peter Stokkebye English Luxury. If it was too dry I do apologize, I prefer my english blends on the dry side.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

After my self-imposed 14 day hiatus from the pipe, I am back to take a stab at Troy's Sample "B" which I attempted to guess on visual and olfactic inspection.

It is a well-formed, smallish, thin, light-colored flake. Typical grassy notes of a bright VA with a slighty musty aroma in the background.

Rubbed-out very easily and loaded well. First half of the bowl was straight forward light VA flavor with another component that was familiar to me. It was a slight "soap-y" taste, but not of a Lakeland sort, just an Ivory soap flavor. (I'm sure you naughty children of bygone eras can relate!) Not any sweetness to mention.

After the first half, a slight tingle made it's presence know. Could be a subtle dose of Perique...probably just the bright VAs attacking my "virgin" tongue!


Since the "reset" of my taste buds after the time away from the pipe, I'm kind of dubious of some of the flavors I'm picking up. To me, Stokkebye VAs have a pretty distinct taste. While this is similar, I don't think it is.

I'm gonna have to venture a wild guess. It reminds me most of MacB Virginia flake.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The last two mornings I have been smoking Sample A that I received from Eirik. This sample was a dark sweet smelling flake that was either bulk or came from a really long tin. This has been a tough for me to try and nail down, but both times I have smoked it I have gotten a cool, almost menthol like feeling (not taste) in the back of my throat. The tobacco has something familiar about it, but I don't know what tobacco it's familiar too, or if this sample is even something we can get here in the US. This was a good sample Eirik, I am going to enjoy smoking the rest of it, whatever it is. I've done a search through a couple possible candidates, and am going to guess that it is Gawith, Hoggarth Scotch Flake.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Finally got a chance to try my samples from Canadianpiper.

Sample A:










Looks to be mostly finely cut dark brown tobacco with a little bit of light brown.

Opened the baggie to get a good whiff and the first thought through my head was this smells like Prince Albert. What is strange about that is I have never even smelt PA let alone smoked it. I can only conclude that this is what I believe PA should smell like. Best description I can give is a slightly sour nutty wine-like scent. at little like Dubonnet vermouth. It has a definate straight forward old-time tobacco vibe to it. I was fairly certain is was burley based from the sour-nuttiness, so I loaded it up in cob old-school style, put the cob in the pouch and shoved with my index finger until full.

It smoked easy, from first light to dumping the ash very little supervision was required. To be honest I have not smoked anything that this reminds me of recently, BHT from 4 noggins would be closest. If there was oriental or Latakia present it was very subtle. I'm enjoying this as it strikes me as a good all day blend. The nicotine was present, but far from overwhelming. Occasional flavors of raisins or nuts were present, and once and awhile a little flavor reminiscent of Teaberry gum made a brief appearance but for the most part it was a nice basic slightly sweet tobacco flavour.

There was no bite but the bottom of the bowl was ever so slightly ashy.

My guesses in order would be: Prince Albert, Carter Hall, Macbaren London Burley Blend (none of which I have ever enjoyed previously)

Time for me to look lIke a complete idiot.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

ruralhipster said:


> Finally got a chance to try my samples from Canadianpiper.
> 
> Sample A:
> 
> ...


Hey Roy, all tha flavour notes you detected are very similar to what I get when smoking this blend but I must say that your guess's of PA CH and so forth suprised me, there is no Burley in this blend but your notice of orientals present is correct. Sample A is McCllelands Grand Orientals Drama Reserve.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

neonblackjack said:


> CWL,
> 
> Tonight I gave your Sample C a more able-minded try. Unfortunately, tonight I'm less able-bodied, and my guess is still nearly nonexistent. I burned my tongue on a brussel sprout earlier, and I could hardly taste the baccy.
> 
> ...


neonblackjack,

I've been recovering from a chest cold so my piping has been on hold, but I'll give them a go tonight and let you know.

As for Sample C, I'll give you a big hint: It is a VaPer!


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

canadianpiper said:


> Hey Roy, all tha flavour notes you detected are very similar to what I get when smoking this blend but I must say that your guess's of PA CH and so forth suprised me, there is no Burley in this blend but your notice of orientals present is correct. Sample A is McCllelands Grand Orientals Drama Reserve.


I am surprised. I would have expected an oriental/virginia blend to be a little sweeter and less "meaty". I really enjoy the Basma in FMOTT, now I know the joy that is a drama leaf. I guess this is the best part of the blind taste test.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

> I really enjoy the Basma in FMOTT, now I know the joy that is a drama leaf. I guess this is the best part of the blind taste test


yeah smokin with no knowledge of what your smoking allows you to make judgement with no bias.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

CWL said:


> neonblackjack,
> 
> I've been recovering from a chest cold so my piping has been on hold, but I'll give them a go tonight and let you know.
> 
> As for Sample C, I'll give you a big hint: It is a VaPer!


Aha!
I just realized a major clue I was neglecting. In the bag were tightly pressed clumps of ribbon, and now I realize that must be what Cake (or Kake?) is. So, I'm going to guess that it's pipesandcigars.com's Anniversary Kake.

I think I need to take this as a lesson to trust my nose and not come to quick conclusions, because I suspected there was Perique yet got really caught up on the chocolatey flavor from that first smoke.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

neonblackjack said:


> I'm going to guess that it's pipesandcigars.com's Anniversary Kake.


You are correct sir!

Tasty isn't it?


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Contrabass Bry said:


> After my self-imposed 14 day hiatus from the pipe, I am back to take a stab at Troy's Sample "B" which I attempted to guess on visual and olfactic inspection.
> 
> It is a well-formed, smallish, thin, light-colored flake. Typical grassy notes of a bright VA with a slighty musty aroma in the background.
> 
> ...


Good guess Contrabass,
yep it's MacB Virginia flake, I recently bought a tin just to try, and to me it has 2 different tastes, in the outdoors when I'm smoking it at work it's mostly grass/hayish but with a bit of citrus notes.
indoors more sweetier go figure.
I may buy another tin to lock away and see what age does to it. but it's rather so so
troy


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm noticing a lot of people are getting really close or actually getting the pipe tobacco! good to know it's not just us reading descriptions and expecting that so thats what we taste P:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Alright, so I just got done trying sample #1 from Freestoke. The tobacco is a bulk flake, kinda messy and shaggy but a beautiful color. The smell is amazing, very sweet to the point where your nose tingles a little, almost a spicy sweet. I'm going to go ahead and guess its a mostly VA flake (what isn't?).

Intial lighting brought some strange sweetness that I really haven't encountered before. It didn't really taste like VA sweet, but more of a casing, but that quickly burned off and I was left with a grassy/sweet VA flavor that I attribute to Bright VA, or is it Golden Va? Is there a difference? oh well. 

I noticed that the sweet started to die down more, and the hay came forward. I detected a lakeland type of flavoring, that I'm still not all too familiar of. The flavors got deeper and darker, and this might be burley, but I doubt it, I think it's the flavorings mixed with the VA burning too hot.

I'm going to guess this a G&H flake, with some sort of mild lakeland, so it's unscented.

I haven't smoked much of G&H, so I looked at the ingridents of all the G&H flakes.

I'd have to say this is either bright CR Flake, or Glengarry Flake. I want to say Bright CR because I didn't taste all of the flavorings described in Glengarry, but then again, supposedly Bright CR is uncased...so...idk...either one...I haven't had either.

I'm sorry Jim, but I smoked it out of a peterson (don't hit me). My little belgique. The first time I smoked FVF out of that, I tasted much different flavors than my other briars. But I wanted a short smoke.

So, if I got it totally wrong, let me try again in a cob.

But other than that, answer submitted.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> Alright, so I just got done trying sample #1 from Freestoke. The tobacco is a bulk flake, kinda messy and shaggy but a beautiful color. The smell is amazing, very sweet to the point where your nose tingles a little, almost a spicy sweet. I'm going to go ahead and guess its a mostly VA flake (what isn't?).
> 
> Intial lighting brought some strange sweetness that I really haven't encountered before. It didn't really taste like VA sweet, but more of a casing, but that quickly burned off and I was left with a grassy/sweet VA flavor that I attribute to Bright VA, or is it Golden Va? Is there a difference? oh well.
> 
> ...


God, you're putting me to SHAME! Shame, I tell you! Yes, it's G&H. One of the "Least of the Lakelands". I can barely taste any of the Lakeland in it, which shows how jaded I am I suppose. Actually, I don't taste any of it! It's Scotch Flake, pure Virginia.

There is no hope. My position is in shambles.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

That actually was pretty amazing tobacco Jim. I'm kinda sad that G*H flakes are just about sold out on the interwebs right now. When they come back in stock, I'll be sure to grab it all for myself. Thanks for sending that! Excellent!

I got one more baggie left, and I'm probably going to get to it tonight. Tastebuds, don't fail me now.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> That actually was pretty amazing tobacco Jim. I'm kinda sad that G*H flakes are just about sold out on the interwebs right now. When they come back in stock, I'll be sure to grab it all for myself. Thanks for sending that! Excellent!
> 
> I got one more baggie left, and I'm probably going to get to it tonight. Tastebuds, don't fail me now.


I've tried 6 of the G&H flakes and Scotch is my favorite. Glad you liked it! 8)

I like your chances on nailing the last one.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I've tried 6 of the G&H flakes and Scotch is my favorite.


 BTW, the others I've tried are Ennerdale, Glengarry, Kendal, Bob's Chocolate and Scented Brown. Scented Brown and Ennerdale are definitely well offshore into the Lake with Land nowhere in sight. Sorta like 'em both, though!


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the Stonehaven, it was cool to try this flake I've heard soooo much about. 

The blend A I sendt you should be impossible to guess. It's Fraser Burly Flake it comes in a pouch and is produced by Orlik.

I've tried the two other blends you sendt me. The english blend seams to have some kind of caramell casing and was realy good, sweet and smoth. I have no clue what it could be. That is also the case with the last blend. It's a blend with mostly light leaves and some a bit darker (cross cut???). The smell is destinctly cocnut and a bit lik cotton candy. It smells realy good and it taste good but, unfortunatlly it smells stronger than it tastes. It's a loot of different leaves in it I belive mostly burly, maybe cav and va. Could also have some perique.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The last 3 were 
B) Ashtons Artisans Blend
C) Frog Morton
D) Sugar Barrel 

Your right that flake would have been impossible to guess, I've never even heard of that flake before. I also smoked the second sample once the flavor is not as smokey as the aroma so I did like it but couldn't begin to guess what it is.


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Your right that flake would have been impossible to guess, I've never even heard of that flake before. I also smoked the second sample once the flavor is not as smokey as the aroma so I did like it but couldn't begin to guess what it is.


I think only blend E is available in the U.S. Of the three blends containing latakia B is the one who has by far the most. B is My Own Blend King Fredrik the IX's English Mixture. It's the former king of Denmark's blend. It's the fullest english I've had yet and I've had quite a bit of it during the winter. 
I think blend C is going to be a challenge to pick out the different tobaccos.

I realy enjoyed the blends you sendt. I think Sugar Barrel is up there with WØ Larsen Old Fashioned. And Stonehaven is great when I want something dark, strong and non latakia. It has realy opened my eyes to burly. I guess I just have to get in line..:ranger:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Also... I think there has been a case of mistaken identity. I am very suspicious that the sample of Laurel Hill you sent is not Laurel Hill after all. I have not smoked a lot of Pease's blends but I am still thinking it is Haddo's Delight and you got a mislabelled tin. The flavor just didn't seem to jive at all with the tin description and your impression was far from that as well. I had a tin of Laurel Hill aging and I popped it to investigate our mystery. The baccy looks nothing like what you sent. It feels nothing like what you sent. It tastes nothing like what you sent. "Will the real Laurel Hill please stand up". I think you may like it after all... There is some in the mail headed your direction.


No doubt about it; we're dealing with two different blends here. I opened the sample you sent, took a deep whiff, and wondered what you were talking about. Yeah, that's Laurel Heights. Then I opened the mason jar full of my "Laurel Heights", and it almost knocked me over. I'm pretty sure I smell perique, and something else. Cigar leaf maybe? Is that what's in Haddo's Delight? What a revoltin' development! And I have another tin with the same date code! Uh oh...better let Jack Straw know the one he won i the pipe lotto might be a surprise as well...

When I said Laurel Heights didn't taste like a straight Virginia to me, I was thinking of a very small additive, like the drama leaf in McClelland's Virginia No. 24, not something overpowering like this. So...did you like it? There's more available!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

MarkC said:


> No doubt about it; we're dealing with two different blends here. I opened the sample you sent, took a deep whiff, and wondered what you were talking about. Yeah, that's Laurel Heights. Then I opened the mason jar full of my "Laurel Heights", and it almost knocked me over. I'm pretty sure I smell perique, and something else. Cigar leaf maybe? Is that what's in Haddo's Delight? What a revoltin' development! And I have another tin with the same date code! Uh oh...better let Jack Straw know the one he won i the pipe lotto might be a surprise as well...
> 
> When I said Laurel Heights didn't taste like a straight Virginia to me, I was thinking of a very small additive, like the drama leaf in McClelland's Virginia No. 24, not something overpowering like this. So...did you like it? There's more available!


Have a small bowl and see if your taster agrees with your sniffer.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

ok onto sample D from Contrabass, inspite of the baggie sitting in my desk drawer for 2 weeks, the contents were perfectly moist ready to smoke broken cake. smelled fruitty. like a yummy Virginia should be, rubbed out very easy, and I filled my cob with a nice bowlful. fire to tobacco 1st taste, yummy Virginia, nice hay/grassish notes.
as I got further into the bowl the fruitty notes i smelled from the bag came through, but also anise or however you spell it heh.
the fruitty notes stayed throughout the bowl, but also that anise notes, felt like I was smoking Marlin flake, but it was broken flake, it was broken cake. hmmmm
it's either Robert Mcllond red Virginia, or something Mccllenlands
heheeh
troy


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sample B from Canadianpiper.

A long loose stringy flake. The tin note was soapy with a lakeland essesnce. Smoking was cool and flavourful, smoked in my lakeland dedicated pipes so if it wasn't a lakeland before lighting it definately is now. I'm not 100 percent sure this is emmerdale, the underlying tobacco tasted a bit lighter and brighter than I was expecting. Best guess would be Kendal Flake from Gawith Hogart.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

laloin said:


> ok onto sample D from Contrabass, inspite of the baggie sitting in my desk drawer for 2 weeks, the contents were perfectly moist ready to smoke broken cake. smelled fruitty. like a yummy Virginia should be, rubbed out very easy, and I filled my cob with a nice bowlful. fire to tobacco 1st taste, yummy Virginia, nice hay/grassish notes.
> as I got further into the bowl the fruitty notes i smelled from the bag came through, but also anise or however you spell it heh.
> the fruitty notes stayed throughout the bowl, but also that anise notes, felt like I was smoking Marlin flake, but it was broken flake, it was broken cake. hmmmm
> it's either Robert Mcllond red Virginia, or something Mccllenlands
> ...


Spot on with the Virginia, red in particular! Good pick-up on the sweet/fruity notes. I find it has an enormous amount of sweet aroma and flavor. I can also see where you are picking up on the anise flavor (a deep, thick sweet/spicy taste).

This tobacco is one that you had mentioned that you hadn't tried before.

Now you have...

Say "hello" to Anniversary Cake!:cheer2:

This was really a fun experience! Thanks for your samples, Troy!

Big ups for Derrick again for starting this!


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

ruralhipster said:


> Sample B from Canadianpiper.
> 
> A long loose stringy flake. The tin note was soapy with a lakeland essesnce. Smoking was cool and flavourful, smoked in my lakeland dedicated pipes so if it wasn't a lakeland before lighting it definately is now. I'm not 100 percent sure this is emmerdale, the underlying tobacco tasted a bit lighter and brighter than I was expecting. Best guess would be Kendal Flake from Gawith Hogart.


Well done Roy, this is one of those unmistakable beauties, you got it right when you guessed Ennerdale. Full lakeland all the way. Once you smoke a bowl of this stuff you by default dedicate a pipe to it. This is my LOVE IT baccy... Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Contrabass Bry said:


> Spot on with the Virginia, red in particular! Good pick-up on the sweet/fruity notes. I find it has an enormous amount of sweet aroma and flavor. I can also see where you are picking up on the anise flavor (a deep, thick sweet/spicy taste).
> 
> This tobacco is one that you had mentioned that you hadn't tried before.
> 
> ...


wow Anniversary Cake,
I really have to lay in a few pounds of this blend, good choice to send me Bryan hehheh
and it fairly cheap to buy, ok ya converted me hahhaha
troy


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry it has taken me sooo long to finsih my tests. My last two from Zogg:

D- Virginia is predominant. I swear I have had this stuff before but I cant put my finger on it. It smells wonderful. It lights easy and smokes well. I taste hickory lol. My senses are so messed up. Room note reminds me of a campfire. Blackwoods Flake?

C- I believe I smell some Per in this one. It has a reddish/orange look to it in a broken up flake. Upon lighting I taste fig, perhaps ca hint of chocolate. Smokes very cool. Anni Kake is my guess.

Thanks so much for the samples Zogg - enjoyed trying them all!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> Sorry it has taken me sooo long to finsih my tests. My last two from Zogg:
> 
> D- Virginia is predominant. I swear I have had this stuff before but I cant put my finger on it. It smells wonderful. It lights easy and smokes well. I taste hickory lol. My senses are so messed up. Room note reminds me of a campfire. Blackwoods Flake?
> 
> ...


D is C&D Jamaican rum
C is C&D Purple Cow


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

AAAAlrighty then, I'm finally finished with my pipe blind taste test. This is the last sample up and I saved it for last, well, because it has lakatia. Not that I don't enjoy lakatia, but I do find it a lot harder to tell the different blends apart, so I was a little hesitant. Okay, I was more than a little. I knew I needed to find time in my day set aside so that I could taste this tobacco without interruption, and give it my best.

The baggie aroma is of soft Lakatia, and looks like dark and light ribbon cut, pretty standard. The dark is obviously lakatia, but the lights could be anything, VA...Oriental..who knows. The scent isn't strong, so it leaves me to believe that it doesn't contain too much latakia, nothing over 50% like star of the east. Let's light her up.

Being that it's been in the bag so long, no dry time is required. It's perfect for smoking and it's a lovly day today in southern california. I loaded her up in a english/balkan dedicated Viking bent, and I was off to the races.

I was intially greeted with a big ol taste of lakatia in my mouth. Can't exactly tell if it's S or C, I haven't been smoking them that much lately. The lakatia quickly falls into the background and I taste spicy. Not a perique spicy, but more of a hot sauce spicy. Must be Orientals.

It reminds me of this hot sauce that we have local here, the bottle is clear and sqeezeable and there's a picture of a rooster on it with Asian writing. I just call it "the rooster stuff", forget what the name is.

Anyway, the orientals are dominating and the lakatia is in the background pretty much the whole smoke. No sweet VAs come through, and I'm going to go ahead and say that this blend contains none. Now, I know that is stupid of me, since alsmost anything contains VA, but I can't taste it anywhere.

Now I did smoke scotch flake today and could not pick up on any sweet notes. So maybe my taste buds are failing me today, but I'm going to go ahead and say it's a balkan blend.

*PS balkan surpreme or PS oriental supreme*. I know, I know, I said it contains no VA, but that just doesn't seem right. There might be a little bit. I thought it could be Squadron leader, as this is what squadron leader tasted like when I was first starting out piping, but lately I've been able to taste a lot of sweet notes in my recent squadron leader bulk pick-ups.

Freestoke said I was going to get this one right away. Guess that old man is wrong :roll:

And by "old man" I mean wise and knowledgeable. Quite possibly a "silver fox" as my girlfriend calls them (she's got a thing for graying hair, think George Clooney, but she doesn't like him. I'd can't give you an example of what silver fox she actually finds attractive, because that would mean that I actually listen to her.)

Too lazy to edit for typos...suck it up.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Let me know when you find one into balding with a spare tire...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> *PS balkan surpreme or PS oriental supreme*. I know, I know, I said it contains no VA, but that just doesn't seem right. There might be a little bit. I thought it could be Squadron leader, as this is what squadron leader tasted like when I was first starting out piping, but lately I've been able to taste a lot of sweet notes in my recent squadron leader bulk pick-ups.
> 
> Freestoke said I was going to get this one right away. Guess that old man is wrong :roll:
> 
> And by "old man" I mean wise and knowledgeable. Quite possibly a "silver fox" as my girlfriend calls them (she's got a thing for graying hair, think George Clooney, but she doesn't like him. I'd can't give you an example of what silver fox she actually finds attractive, because that would mean that I actually listen to her.)


Not sure about the wise part, but old certainly fits okay. And silver sort of works on the sides, where there's still hair. :lol:

Curious thing about the tobaccoreviews entry -- says no Latakia, but there obviously is Latakia in it. And orientals, for sure! Not sure what the percentages are, but it also has Virginias. And the answer is -- *Early Morning Pipe*!

Three out of three. I'll send your certificate of completion shortly!

I figured you'd hammer it because I had just returned from the post office, logged in and one of the first posts I read was yours, thanking Sarge for his generous mailing of Nightcap, MM965 and -- EMP! :twitch:

Impressive, though, Jimmy-James!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Damn, I was so close. I wasn't even thinking EMP (and I've only had it once since sarge hit me with it). It makes sense now, except for the not tasting VA part. Damn. It was great stuff though, and looking at tobacco reviews for EMP, I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks it taste like hot sauce.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Finally got a chance to try blend B again. It was tastier this time than last. Burned beautifully all the way to the bottom of the bowl. I had to relight it a number of times, but that was due to inattention while grilling some brats.

My guess is one of the Frog Mortons. I'm thinking either the original or On the Town. A great smoke in either case. Great Choice Dave, thanks for sending it along!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Cpuless said:


> Finally got a chance to try blend B again. It was tastier this time than last. Burned beautifully all the way to the bottom of the bowl. I had to relight it a number of times, but that was due to inattention while grilling some brats.
> 
> My guess is one of the Frog Mortons. I'm thinking either the original or On the Town. A great smoke in either case. Great Choice Dave, thanks for sending it along!


We have a winner! FMOTT! Good job bro!


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

That was some tasty baccy. I will be ordering a bunch more soon to cellar up. If I wasn't holding onto some extra cash for the Chicago Pipe Show I'd probably place an order tonight.


----------

